# ISIS beheading



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Can't believe the dude was English... I saw the video this morning and it seemed like something off the TV series 24.

Blows my mind, yes we caused this mess but the fact an ENGLISH (pakistani heritage I guess) man has gone over there to kill "us" just beggars belief.

What a ****ing mess is religion


----------



## 10bore (Apr 24, 2009)

He was most likely have been British, As there are not many true blood english left in this country !!!


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

10bore said:


> He was most likely have been British, As there are not many true blood english left in this country !!!


yes most english were either killed by the romans,the anglo saxons then finished off by william the conqueror,he was a right bastard by the way


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jurnos need to stop ****ing going to northern Iraq!! Westerners are a good trade and worth alot of money. They can be captured by everyday people and then sold to the extremists to use for ransom money or to make propaganda like this. The media have put it front page global news which is exactly what isis wanted and theyv got it. By making it front page fuels it, westerners going to northern Iraq fuel it, and let's be honest the guy had already been taken hostage once before and carried on. Fair play to him personaly but im sure in the whole of Iraq there are some good reporters than can do the same job and that have less value to the extremists and can't be used as bargaining chips. IMO if you lick the live rail expect to get zapped and shouldn't be made to be a big shock horror.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

crouchmagic said:


> Awful. Watched the video, they are true terrorists who need to be stopped. Innocent photo journalists getting needlessly killed for what?
> 
> The world needs to get together and stop Islamic State sooner rather than later.


Islam is not to blame, extremists doing this are not Muslim despite what they say.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Putting the shocking nature of it aside... what a stupid thing to do. The American population didn't have much appetite for conflict after 9/11 started to die down and the number of dead soldiers in Afghanistan was growing. Things like this will provoke a backlash, and the support for this military action will just grow. Talk about poking at a hornets nest.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

2004mark said:


> Putting the shocking nature of it aside... what a stupid thing to do. The American population didn't have much appetite for conflict after 9/11 started to die down and the number of dead soldiers in Afghanistan was growing. Things like this will provoke a backlash, and the support for this military action will just grow. Talk about poking at a hornets nest.


Exactly mate, the thing is, these terrorists aren't the brightest so they don't look at the bigger picture. So far America have been fairly restrained in all of this but videos like this will just give the green light to politicians to increase air strikes etc etc ( not that I'm against this by the way).

As you said, public appetite in America for military action has been low, but things like this will inevitably provoke a backlash. To be honest I'd expect ISIS to be decimated in the next year or so. There'll still be a few left who carry the name but they won't be any where near as strong as they are now


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

People viewing this kind of material are sick in the head! Why someone would go searching the internet to watch a beheading is beyond me, your just as bad as the ones that posted it. If knowone watched it then it would be no propaganda for the Islamic State.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

andyfrance001 said:


> People viewing this kind of material are sick in the head! Why someone would go searching the internet to watch a beheading is beyond me, your just as bad as the ones that posted it. If knowone watched it then it would be no propaganda for the Islamic State.


Sometimes it's important to watch something like this, to understand the gravity of it all. The depravity of humans and the value of life are put into perspective when you see it. It's not a pleasant experience but it serves this purpose.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

barbaric and brutal, done as to shock and send a message out that they have no limits to what they will do,anyone not from these areas that goes there takes the chance of losing there own life in similar circumstances- if anyone responsible is found to be a UK citizen or hold a UK passport i'd hang them in public with no blind fold and deport their families.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

husky said:


> barbaric and brutal, done as to shock and send a message out that they have no limits to what they will do,anyone not from these areas that goes there takes the chance of losing there own life in similar circumstances- if anyone responsible is found to be a UK citizen or hold a UK passport i'd hang them in public with no blind fold and *deport their families*.


Where exactly would you deport them too if their families are born and bred here? Why punish families when it's an individual who has committed the crime.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

That behaviour is breed from somewhere , If my brother done that would I be treated the same in my location no I wouldn't , if my neighbour did such a thing would I look at his whole family differently and want them gone , yes probably , I don't think that makes me a bad guy


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Islam is not to blame, extremists doing this are not Muslim despite what they say.


What religion are they then?


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

my post makes no sense :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

andyfrance001 said:


> People viewing this kind of material are sick in the head! Why someone would go searching the internet to watch a beheading is beyond me, your just as bad as the ones that posted it. If knowone watched it then it would be no propaganda for the Islamic State.


natural curiosity...I've watched loads of beheadings etc...they interest me....the Americans etc get more out of these videos being watched than the people who carry out the beheadings, as it whips up support for military action against the likeS of IS


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

crouchmagic said:


> It's a tricky one to balance. If we didn't have these individuals who are willing to photograph and evidence what is going on, we would be none the wiser to the atrocities that are being committed worldwide. The victims wouldn't have a voice, and the world would forget.
> 
> I wouldn't dream of doing it personally!


Killing of journalists actually works for governments and militants as neither want the world to know what they are doing in X country. Committing these murders is just a way for militants to say " you come here you're dead if we don't get money for you " and for governments to say " hey, look we told you it's not safe so stay away ".

Governments won't be paying any ransoms for anybody and the militants know this so it is really a tit for tat. A journalist/civilian gets killed, airstrikes happen in retaliation which then ends up becoming a recruitment drive for the militants. It's just a vicious cycle and it's only innocent people who suffer.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Kryton said:


> Where exactly would you deport them too if their families are born and bred here? Why punish families when it's an individual who has committed the crime.


take your pick matey, brutal actions need met with a brutal deterrent, if the cause that they believe in so much means that much to them they can go and live there, take all dependants with them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

husky said:


> take your pick matey, brutal actions need met with a brutal deterrent, if the cause that they believe in so much means that much to them they can go and live there, take all dependants with them.


and how do you know that their dependants believe in the same cause? what if a member if your family had committed a heinous crime, would you be first in line at the airport gladly willing to be deported for it?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Kryton said:


> and how do you know that their dependants believe in the same cause? what if a member if your family had committed a heinous crime, would you be first in line at the airport gladly willing to be deported for it?


aye defo, i'd pick Canada or Alaska, but before going i'd string up my family member by the neck for lacking the morals of a civilised human being - but theres a big difference between committing a crime and decapitating another human being in the name of some religion


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Kryton said:


> and how do you know that their dependants believe in the same cause? what if a member if your family had committed a heinous crime, would you be first in line at the airport gladly willing to be deported for it?


If someone from my family did something like that I'd be too embarrassed and ashamed to set foot out my front door. I'd happily be deported to the quietest place possible


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

husky said:


> aye defo, i'd pick Canada or Alaska, but before going i'd string up my family member by the neck for lacking the morals of a civilised human being - but theres a big difference between committing a crime and decapitating another human being in the name of some religion


What's to stop these countries from not letting you in because of a family members actions? You'd then be back to square one.

Of course there is a difference in the crimes but again why punish others for the action of an individual. For arguments sake let's say you could deport British citizens, then whats to stop the government from deciding what crime is worthy of the punishment. One day it's murder, next it's armed robbery etc.

The only person that should be held accountable is the individual who has committed the crime, if they have been helped then let the courts decide their fate.


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

I was quite glad when I heard the americans and british were keeping the soldiers out ,, but after that video and poor guy , I hope they send the lot in and wipe isis out, they've sat there quiet whilst the americans and other forces pulled out , then the gutless t**ts start to attack innocent villages etc,,,, again the isis will stand there on a video giving it all that - send troops in and they'll just change uniforms and mingle with the locals

a very tough one to call


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Kryton said:


> What's to stop these countries from not letting you in because of a family members actions? You'd then be back to square one.
> 
> Of course there is a difference in the crimes but again why punish others for the action of an individual. For arguments sake let's say you could deport British citizens, then whats to stop the government from deciding what crime is worthy of the punishment. One day it's murder, next it's armed robbery etc.
> 
> The only person that should be held accountable is the individual who has committed the crime, if they have been helped then let the courts decide their fate.


Your opinion and your entitled to it matey , I see the big difference in the mutilation of a human being compared to the killing of a human being, the actual act of decapitation is meant to shock and send out the message that their are no limits, those that do this should know that there will be no limit towards them and there own, if they choose to carry this out they should know that the outcome will be similar should they be caught.


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Watching this kind of ****, does not interest me, like it obviously does for others, I don't need to watch this **** to know the depravity of those committing such crimes, upon the innocent.

Most probably there agenda is that in generations to come, to hopefully destroy the west. To me there logic is flawed, the only people who persecute Muslims are, fanatics and the corrupt, but they just don't get.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

if he was british who did the executing they should find him, bring him back here and hang him live on tv to show what happens to traitors.


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

husky said:


> barbaric and brutal, done as to shock and send a message out that they have no limits to what they will do,anyone not from these areas that goes there takes the chance of losing there own life in similar circumstances- if anyone responsible is found to be a UK citizen or hold a UK passport i'd hang them in public with no blind fold and deport their families.


Deport them?.... Means send them back to where they came from. They're english


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> if he was british who did the executing they should find him, bring him back here and hang him live on tv to show what happens to traitors.


That would strengthen the extremist's resolve. They would use him as a martyr and possibly recruit more members as a result.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes said:


> That would strengthen the extremist's resolve. They would use him as a martyr and possibly recruit more members as a result.


you need to make it so people are afraid to leave this country and join. of course it wont happen. i belive in fight fire with fire. if they want to use brutal scare tatics i'd go one better.


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

ableton said:


> Deport them?.... Means send them back to where they came from. They're english


They are not English, there British


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

As long as they keep reading their book and carrying out the teaching in said book then these acts of violence will continue to happen.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

ableton said:


> Deport them?.... Means send them back to where they came from. They're english


Not English,but that depends on your view of what being English is, deportation,expulsion, call it what you will, but if they are saying they are fighting for xyz land belief etc they can go and live there and take their families with them- if the pull of fighting for a "mother/father land" is so strong that you are willing to cut someones head off in the name of it go live there,pay your taxes there and improve that society, dont expect to be welcomed and accepted back in the UK.


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

husky said:


> Not English,but that depends on your view of what being English is, deportation,expulsion, call it what you will, but if they are saying they are fighting for xyz land belief etc they can go and live there and take their families with them- if the pull of fighting for a "mother/father land" is so strong that you are willing to cut someones head off in the name of it go live there,pay your taxes there and improve that society, dont expect to be welcomed and accepted back in the UK.


You can't suggest deporting their whole family though.

It's like someone here murdering someone his whole family getting sent to prison for it


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I oppose any organised religion, but Islam is starting to take the ****. This is the 21st century and they have the mentality of iron age idiots. I think its about time the so called peaceful muslims pulled their finger out of their ass! This is there fight more that anyone elses. If the likes of ISIS and any more super super extreme movements come out there is seriously going to be an all out war on Islam. And that **** will not end well.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

ableton said:


> You can't suggest deporting their whole family though.
> 
> It's like someone here murdering someone his whole family getting sent to prison for it


read my previous post on the differences between murder and beheading mate- extreme actions more often than not have extreme retributions, if it makes someone think twice about cutting an innocent individuals head off i'm all for it.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> I think its about time the so called peaceful muslims pulled their finger out of their ass!


Agree. I don't know much about Islam, I know they aren't all terrorists... so I really do wonder why the moderate UK Muslim community doesn't do more to public condemn groups like IS and acts like this.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> I oppose any organised religion, but Islam is starting to take the ****. This is the 21st century and they have the mentality of iron age idiots. I think *its about time the so called peaceful muslims pulled their finger out of their ass!* This is there fight more that anyone elses. If the likes of ISIS and any more super super extreme movements come out there is seriously going to be an all out war on Islam. And that **** will not end well.


This is the part that always annoys me, constantly being told " its your communitys responsibility ", " you need to do more " etc. Has anyone actually taken the time to go out and see what is being done? Has anyone seen youth centres in areas which bring youngsters in and educate them on what the extremists are saying is wrong and put the youth into a more positive path. Anyone gone and spoken to community reps and see what they are doing? Or are you just listening to what the front page of the newspapers are saying.

What newspaper will sell, one which shows the positive steps being taken or one which shows a nutter doing something in the name of religion.

Not having a go at you funkdocta, i'm just sick of the tarring everyone with the same brush.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

I thought they changed company name to just 'IS' now


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Agree. I don't know much about Islam, I know they aren't all terrorists... so I really do wonder why the moderate UK Muslim community doesn't do more to public condemn groups like IS and acts like this.


you mean like this one which doesn't get the same type of airing the nutters do?

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/uk/british-islamic-leaders-condemn-isis-extremists-barbaric-violence-9599907.html


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Kryton said:


> This is the part that always annoys me, constantly being told " its your communitys responsibility ", " you need to do more " etc. *Has anyone actually taken the time to go out and see what is being done?* Has anyone seen youth centres in areas which bring youngsters in and educate them on what the extremists are saying is wrong and put the youth into a more positive path. Anyone gone and spoken to community reps and see what they are doing? Or are you just listening to what the front page of the newspapers are saying.
> 
> What newspaper will sell, one which shows the positive steps being taken or one which shows a nutter doing something in the name of religion.
> 
> Not having a go at you funkdocta, i'm just sick of the tarring everyone with the same brush.


You mean like walking through Southall and getting the extremist pitch thrown at you? Yeah I've seen what's being done...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Kryton said:


> you mean like this one which doesn't get the same type of airing the nutters do?
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/uk/british-islamic-leaders-condemn-isis-extremists-barbaric-violence-9599907.html


The reporting of the signing a bit of paper in a London local news paper is hardly sending a loud and clear message though is it.

I'm sure there are lots of other instances you could post links too... but the problem is I'm not hearing this message, and with me having a above average interest in current affairs, I'm sure other aren't as well.

Rightly or wrongly, the events in the middle east do reflect on the Muslim community as a whole in the UK... especially when there are British Muslins involved. I'd just expect the leaders to shout a bit louder to defend the image of their faith.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

megatron said:


> You mean like walking through Southall and getting the extremist pitch thrown at you? Yeah I've seen what's being done...


So you've not gone to see what's being done, you've just experienced a nutter on a street and assumed everyone is like that?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Kryton said:


> This is the part that always annoys me, constantly being told " its your communitys responsibility ", " you need to do more " etc. Has anyone actually taken the time to go out and see what is being done? Has anyone seen youth centres in areas which bring youngsters in and educate them on what the extremists are saying is wrong and put the youth into a more positive path. Anyone gone and spoken to community reps and see what they are doing? Or are you just listening to what the front page of the newspapers are saying.
> 
> What newspaper will sell, one which shows the positive steps being taken or one which shows a nutter doing something in the name of religion.
> 
> Not having a go at you funkdocta, i'm just sick of the tarring everyone with the same brush.


i agree... i have a few muslim friends so naturally spend time with them and in my opinion their community is great and much closer than others.

but at the end of the day if someone is going down the wrong path, all you can do is give them information and hope they make the right choice. you can have all the youth centres and resources in the world, but if that person makes the wrong choice its pointless.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Kryton said:


> So you've not gone to see what's being done, you've just experienced a nutter on a street and assumed everyone is like that?


I have not made a point of looking, i'm telling you what I have seen - thrown in my face, funnily enough there were no anti-conflict preacher-types doing the same.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Kryton said:


> This is the part that always annoys me, constantly being told " its your communitys responsibility ", " you need to do more " etc. Has anyone actually taken the time to go out and see what is being done? Has anyone seen youth centres in areas which bring youngsters in and educate them on what the extremists are saying is wrong and put the youth into a more positive path. Anyone gone and spoken to community reps and see what they are doing? Or are you just listening to what the front page of the newspapers are saying.
> 
> What newspaper will sell, one which shows the positive steps being taken or one which shows a nutter doing something in the name of religion.
> 
> Not having a go at you funkdocta, i'm just sick of the tarring everyone with the same brush.


Thats all well and good and im sure it helps a bit, but when you then tell them the book they must read and live their life by is the true word of their "god" you sort undo it a bit. A islamic revolution is needed, they need to stop believing that the koran is literal.

What they are doing is not enough tbh.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Absolutely horrific.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

2004mark said:


> The reporting of the signing a bit of paper in a London local news paper is hardly sending a loud and clear message though is it.
> 
> I'm sure there are lots of other instances you could post links too... but the problem is I'm not hearing this message, and with me having a above average interest in current affairs, I'm sure other aren't as well.
> 
> Rightly or wrongly, the events in the middle east do reflect on the Muslim community as a whole in the UK... especially when there are British Muslins involved. I'd just expect the leaders to shout a bit louder to defend the image of their faith.


My point is that things are being said and done but no matter how loud it is said the media are ignoring it for the nutters which is what sells newspapers. Don't get me wrong, i'm not saying everyone is a saint and all is good and well. Things are being done but newspapers need to be sold so only one story gets put on the front.

At one point it was the blacks coming here to steal jobs, then it was the terrorist Irish. Now it's the extremist Muslims.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

zasker said:


> i agree... i have a few muslim friends so naturally spend time with them and in my opinion their community is great and much closer than others.
> 
> but at the end of the day if someone is going down the wrong path, all you can do is give them information and hope they make the right choice. you can have all the youth centres and resources in the world, but if that person makes the wrong choice its pointless.


Agreed, only so much can be done and if someone chooses to ignore the rights and goes for the wrongs then they must be punished for their actions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> Thats all well and good and im sure it helps a bit, but when you then tell them the book they must read and live their life by is the true word of their "god" you sort undo it a bit. A islamic revolution is needed, t*hey need to stop believing that the koran is literal*.
> 
> What they are doing is not enough tbh.


The Quran is difficult to decipher the meanings. It's like poetry where you need to study the lines to find out the true meanings, you can't take it literal and that is where people can go down the wrong path where others are twisting the meanings for their own gains.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

megatron said:


> I have not made a point of looking, i'm telling you what I have seen - thrown in my face, funnily enough there were no anti-conflict preacher-types doing the same.


Maybe you should look and then make a judgement.

If there are no anti-conflict in that area then that's a failure which needs to be addressed.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> I oppose any organised religion, but Islam is starting to take the ****. This is the 21st century and they have the mentality of iron age idiots. I think its about time the so called peaceful muslims pulled their finger out of their ass! This is there fight more that anyone elses. If the likes of ISIS and any more super super extreme movements come out there is seriously going to be an all out war on Islam. And that **** will not end well.





funkdocta said:


> Thats all well and good and im sure it helps a bit, but when you then tell them the book they must read and live their life by is the true word of their "god" you sort undo it a bit. A islamic revolution is needed, they need to stop believing that the koran is literal.
> 
> What they are doing is not enough tbh.


would you say moderate Christians and Catholics have pulled their fingers out of their ass to stop the child sexual abuse that goes on in these churches?


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Agree. I don't know much about Islam, I know they aren't all terrorists... so I really do wonder why the moderate UK Muslim community doesn't do more to public condemn groups like IS and acts like this.


I agree with this too a certain extent but i think a lot of the Muslims who speak out against it or preach against it in there mosques etc don't get the air time. When ever something like this happens there are always clerics etc who condemn it but it doesn't suit the news's agenda to publicise it (partly because a larger number of there readership are often open or closeted bigots.)

but i also think back to the horrific things extreme Catholics, protestants, jews have and are doing across the world and think do there peaceful members do a lot to stop it?

Honestly i think all organised religion retarded but hey that's just my view....

P.S.



Duppy said:


> would you say moderate Christians and Catholics have pulled their fingers out of their ass to stop the child sexual abuse that goes in in these churches?


Exactly!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Duppy said:


> would you say moderate Christians and Catholics have pulled their fingers out of their ass to stop the child sexual abuse that goes on in these churches?


No but do you put the that on the same level as the beheading and killing of thousands of people? Christianity is a load of bollox too, but they had their reformation many many years ago and stopped crusading.... Islam is just starting in the 21st century


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

2004mark said:


> The reporting of the signing a bit of paper in a London local news paper is hardly sending a loud and clear message though is it.
> 
> I'm sure there are lots of other instances you could post links too... but the problem is I'm not hearing this message, and with me having a above average interest in current affairs, I'm sure other aren't as well.
> 
> Rightly or wrongly, the events in the middle east do reflect on the Muslim community as a whole in the UK... especially when there are British Muslins involved. I'd just expect the leaders to shout a bit louder to defend the image of their faith.


Exactly, (to defend there image of there faith), and if I'm not mistaken it won't be to long before joe public, figures out maybe every Muslim is a terrorist. 

What the **** are these so called elders ****ing around at. All this shi1te wouldn't of happened 70/80 years ago. I just wonder why the **** we ever fought in 2 world wars for, for this ? The brave must be rolling in there graves.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

read the news story on this earlier. just cant believe these cnuts can do something like that and that they could end up back in britain at some point trying to integrate back into society is scary as hell


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Kryton said:


> My point is that things are being said and done but no matter how loud it is said the media are ignoring it for the nutters which is what sells newspapers. Don't get me wrong, i'm not saying everyone is a saint and all is good and well. Things are being done but newspapers need to be sold so only one story gets put on the front.
> 
> At one point it was the blacks coming here to steal jobs, then it was the terrorist Irish. Now it's the extremist Muslims.


I hear what you're saying and I do get it. But I really think an opposing voice would also be pretty newsworthy as well. The Pope comes out with a acknowledgement of the abuse in the Catholic church and it fills column inches, just the same as an Arch Bishop does when they speak publicly on a controversial matter.

If the condemnation was viscous enough from a leading figure in the Muslim Community, or action from a large enough group, then it would be on the News at Ten.

The problem is, from an outsiders perspective, Islam appears to be a pretty closed shop. I don't have a clue who's influential and who isn't, or really what the 'average UK muslim' really thinks about these things. You could say that's my problem, but really it's their problem as it effects the way they're viewed by the rest of the UK. I mean this Muslim Council of Britain... do they really carry any clout within the Muslim community, the impression I get is they're a bit of a mickey mouse group set up by people more interested in politics and community cohesion than Islam. I'm guessing you're Muslim, how do you view them?


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

I think you have hit the nail on the head, most other religions have/trying to reform however Islam seems to be going backwards. if you Look at some pictures of Kabul in the 70's it was a very cosmopolitan University City however that is all gone


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> No but do you put the that on the same level as the beheading and killing of thousands of people? Christianity is a load of bollox too, but they had their reformation many many years ago and stopped crusading.... Islam is just starting in the 21st century


im not trying to compare any heinious crime, im just struggling to see how you can make foolish sweeping statements and hold a whole load of people responsible for what a minority of fools get up to


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

andyfrance001 said:


> People viewing this kind of material are sick in the head! Why someone would go searching the internet to watch a beheading is beyond me, your just as bad as the ones that posted it. If knowone watched it then it would be no propaganda for the Islamic State.


I searched and watched it not 3 minutes ago, just as I watched isis line up hundreds of men, and one by one shoot them in the head like cattle before tossing them into a river. I of 'stable mind' am able to watch such content without sucummimg to the intent of such a video. I can watch it and see it for exactly what it is. A bunch of mislead men cleansing their country. It is truly horrid and not nice to watch, but it's educating, it makes you actually realise and feel the pain and suffering of what is going on. Reading a headline "man beheaded" doesn't do alot does it, does it make you feel compassion or make you have a real feeling of care? Not really. But watch the man sat there on his knees with his chin up wile a blade is torn through his throat does. Watching a man go from being a father, a husband, a son, to being nothing but a statistic floating face down in a river does.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Feel really sorry that the guy had been captive for months and months. And eventually had to endure that terrible death.... Let's go in and hit them fooooking hard, blow them back into the Stone Age


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

banjodeano said:


> Let's go in and hit them fooooking hard, blow them back into the Stone Age


Can't be done... might defeat IS, but splinter groups will reform and the children of those IS fighters growing up resenting 'the west' even more.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

2004mark said:


> I hear what you're saying and I do get it. But I really think an opposing voice would also be pretty newsworthy as well. The Pope comes out with a acknowledgement of the abuse in the Catholic church and it fills column inches, just the same as an Arch Bishop does when they speak publicly on a controversial matter.
> 
> If the condemnation was viscous enough from a leading figure in the Muslim Community, or action from a large enough group, then it would be on the News at Ten.
> 
> The problem is, from an outsiders perspective, Islam appears to be a pretty closed shop. I don't have a clue who's influential and who isn't, or really what the 'average UK muslim' really thinks about these things. You could say that's my problem, but really it's their problem as it effects the way they're viewed by the rest of the UK. I mean this Muslim Council of Britain... do they really carry any clout within the Muslim community, the impression I get is they're a bit of a mickey mouse group set up by people more interested in politics and community cohesion than Islam. I'm guessing you're Muslim, how do you view them?


Nah I don't think that's your problem.

I am Muslim and I don't view the MCB any better than yourself, yes they do release statements condemning violence etc which they should be doing and for one reason or another is largely ignored by the media. The reason for my disdain with them is exactly what you said, it's all about politics. That is the number one issue with Muslims within and outside the UK, it really isn't got to do with religion at all. They say it is but it all comes down to politics, who is better than who and who wants to be on top etc.

I whole heartedly agree that there should be a body which represents everyone but there is so much politics involved that they wouldn't have much clout which is why it ends up being down to local level to try and resolve issues.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

freddee said:


> What religion are they then?


Ok then they are not following the laws of Islam.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

crouchmagic said:


> Awful. Watched the video, they are true terrorists who need to be stopped. Innocent photo journalists getting needlessly killed for what?
> 
> The world needs to get together and stop Islamic State sooner rather than later.


Ain't seen the vid. Did they actually do it


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Proteincarb said:


> Ain't seen the vid. Did they actually do it


Yes mate.

Barbaric


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

It must really suck being beheaded. I always thought it meant they chop your head off with a big blade, like a guillotine. But then I found out they use a smallish knife, sometimes a pocket knife sized blade and start sawing through your neck. Ouch.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MFM said:


> It must really suck being beheaded. I always thought it meant they chop your head off with a big blade, like a guillotine. But then I found out they use a smallish knife, sometimes a pocket knife sized blade and start sawing through your neck. Ouch.


Once the throats cut quick and deep you bleed out in a second. Not seen the vid but im guessin the person stood behind the victim and cut from front to back?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Kryton said:


> Nah I don't think that's your problem.
> 
> I am Muslim and I don't view the MCB any better than yourself, yes they do release statements condemning violence etc which they should be doing and for one reason or another is largely ignored by the media. The reason for my disdain with them is exactly what you said, it's all about politics. That is the number one issue with Muslims within and outside the UK, it really isn't got to do with religion at all. They say it is but it all comes down to politics, who is better than who and who wants to be on top etc.
> 
> I whole heartedly agree that there should be a body which represents everyone but there is so much politics involved that they wouldn't have much clout which is why it ends up being down to local level to try and resolve issues.


I suppose it's that fragmented structure makes it a very hard ship to steer.

So from what you see, you think there are credible efforts going on within the Muslim Community to combat radicalisation (even if outsiders don't see or hear it)?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Once the throats cut quick and deep you bleed out in a second. Not seen the vid but im guessin the person stood behind the victim and cut from front to back?


I don't know. I'm not watching that sh1t!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

What also gets me is they want to put fear into people etc but im sorry i cant fear someone who aint got the balls to even show their faces when doing terroist acts.

What we need is someone to lead an army who is more brutal than IS. They dont follow the rules of war why should anyone else?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> What we need is someone to lead an army who is more brutal than IS. They dont follow the rules of war why should anyone else?


More brutal? I don't think chopping the head off a Iraqi Muslim journalist is the answer.

But I guess that's why the Kurds are being backed.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Once the throats cut quick and deep you bleed out in a second. Not seen the vid but im guessin the person stood behind the victim and cut from front to back?


Depends whether they cut the artery feeding the brain.

It takes 4-8seconds to render someone unconscious by applying pressure to said arteries so I would think it would take approx the same if they were cut?

I haven't watched the video but usually it happens in a frenzied hacking motion and not a simple slice as they are cutting off the head not executing them so to speak?


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Can't be done... might defeat IS, but splinter groups will reform and the children of those IS fighters growing up resenting 'the west' even more.


It's like dealing with ants, you can't beat them all, but just keep stamping on them and keep them at bay, and when some more come out to play, stamp on them foookers as well, we have no choice, they are going to come after us anyway, I say keep stamping on them


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

crouchmagic said:


> Good post. It's interesting; countries like Mexico, China, they show brutal things on the news willy nilly. In this country it's censored. Personally I think this sort of stuff should be shown, because people turn a complete blind eye. People are more interested in reality TV than the horrific atrocities that are going on. People need to open their eyes. As you say - he was a brother, a son, it's terrible.
> 
> .


I don't agree that it should be shown. The more we see something, the more we see it as acceptable/normal unfortunately.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Kryton said:


> At one point it was the blacks coming here to steal jobs, then it was the terrorist Irish. Now it's the extremist Muslims.


You're being serious? Supposedly 5-600 British muslims going round murdering people for nothing while were probably building multiple mosques right now in the UK. Muslims are hardly being persecuted are they?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

2004mark said:


> More brutal? I don't think chopping the head off a Iraqi Muslim journalist is the answer.
> 
> But I guess that's why the Kurds are being backed.


The only way this problem will ever be solved is turn the cameras off and go in causing total carnage. The "civil" (weak) govenment of this country wont ever do it but i think obama could be pushed.

Those who are british who go over to fight should be hung and made an example of. Its the kids that need to be looked at.

When hitler was getting his message across he would aim at kids in schools cuz they are the next generation. There should be lessons taught to show how radial religion isnt acceptable etc. All these men will die one day its making sure the kids dont follow them.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Duppy said:


> im not trying to compare any heinious crime, im just struggling to see how you can make foolish sweeping statements and hold a whole load of people responsible for what a minority of fools get up to


You think a minority of fools could take over half of Iraq in such a short time? Stop comparing a few hate preachers in this country to what is actually happening in the muslim world. Islam needs a revolution/reformation. We cant do it, we are not muslims, its up to powers like Iran and the likes to change things but they wont.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

There is only one peaceful solution.. evaporation


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

2004mark said:


> I suppose it's that fragmented structure makes it a very hard ship to steer.
> 
> So from what you see, you think there are credible efforts going on within the Muslim Community to combat radicalisation (even if outsiders don't see or hear it)?


Yes there are positive things and steps happening. One main issue does need to try and be solved is with every school, kids are being bullied who have no friends. Those bullied kids go on the Internet and just to belong to something may end up viewing the extremist stuff etc. Schools need to help and be given help to identify them and make sure they don't end up isolated rather than just stopping the bullying.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> You're being serious? Supposedly 5-600 British muslims going round murdering people for nothing while were probably building multiple mosques right now in the UK. Muslims are hardly being persecuted are they?


I'm talking about media perceptions of people which makes the wider population grow wary of them. It's clearly worked on you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> There is only one peaceful solution.. evaporation


Oh yeah cos genocide solves everything.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ok then they are not following the laws of Islam.


you mean like a catholic using contraception ect is not a catholic because he, she is not following the laws of the catholic church?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Kryton said:


> Oh yeah cos genocide solves everything.


yep, sometimes it does

you want to talk to them peacefully, good luck with that

I'll watch your beheading video on LiveLeak :laugh:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I strongly disapprove of what has happened. I fail to see what will be brought of doing such acts, it will only incite more hatred and give the news ammunition to alienate Islam as usual. IMO they deserve the same fate for committing such a heinous act.

In relation to the many british that have went to join gym, the news one day estimates 50, then 500, then 60 etc, they have not confirmed anyone has actually went to fight for IS although I suspect some may have and if they have it will be under 100 not the 5-600 inflated figure.

I'm sure its not as much as have went to fight for the Israeli Defence Forces to kill civilians in Palestine, however thats a different topic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> yep, sometimes it does
> 
> you want to talk to them peacefully, good luck with that
> 
> I'll watch your beheading video on LiveLeak :laugh:


See what ****storm genocide brings


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

banjodeano said:


> It's like dealing with ants, you can't beat them all, but just keep stamping on them and keep them at bay, and when some more come out to play, stamp on them foookers as well, we have no choice, they are going to come after us anyway, I say keep stamping on them


----------



## Moses Moab (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm afraid this is just comeuppance for America's foreign policy and continued occupation of territory they deem to be profitable. This latest message has been delivered globally in the most barbaric way, maybe now the White House will take stock of powerful dialogue that was heard on the video prior to the execution.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Science will fly you to the moon, religion will fly you into buildings.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Moses Moab said:


> I'm afraid this is just comeuppance for America's foreign policy and continued occupation of territory they deem to be profitable. This latest message has been delivered globally in the most barbaric way, maybe now the White House will take stock of powerful dialogue that was heard on the video prior to the execution.


I can really see that happening, I havnt much time for the USA but do you think that they will buckle over this, more like make a car park out of the area this video has come from...


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

crouchmagic said:


> Awful. Watched the video, they are true terrorists who need to be stopped. Innocent photo journalists getting needlessly killed for what?
> 
> The world needs to get together and stop Islamic State sooner rather than later.


got nothing to do with islam/muslims, its the western countries that need to stop interferring with other countries business

& stop trying to be the world police, uk/usa/israel are the real terriorists who want to wipe muslims off the planet


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Moses Moab said:


> I'm afraid this is just comeuppance for America's foreign policy and continued occupation of territory they deem to be profitable. This latest message has been delivered globally in the most barbaric way, maybe now the White House will take stock of powerful dialogue that was heard on the video prior to the execution.


Yes, I'm sure the US will take notice of terrorists  Unfortunately for them, and you, it won't be in the way you hope. They will just smash your scummy little coward racist terrorists with military force. Lovely


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Religion is an utter joke in my opinion! I'm sorry if anyone is strongly religious but you are majorly misguided! There is no god that would tell you to savage women and children and behead all those who go against you! If there was a god there wouldn't be such things as stinging nettles and wasps and PCT and all other kinds of annoying crap that I could do without.


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

If you join a foreign army you should lose citizenship regardless of religion, beliefs etc and banned from entering the country, simple as that.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I just don't know what needs to be wrong with a person to essential saw someones head clean off with a hunting knife...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Moses Moab said:


> I'm afraid this is just comeuppance for America's foreign policy and continued occupation of territory they deem to be profitable. This latest message has been delivered globally in the most barbaric way, maybe now the White House will take stock of powerful dialogue that was heard on the video prior to the execution.


The White House actually profit from this type of behaviour.

After 9/11 they took Afghanistan and Iraq, along with all the oil and natural reserves.

Now, IS have enabled the USA to get involved in this war with universal home support and protect their interests in Kurdistan (oil) etc.

The barbarians have played into the hands of the West again


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

freddee said:


> you mean like a catholic using contraception ect is not a catholic because he, she is not following the laws of the catholic church?


Yeah I guess so.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Duppy said:


> im not trying to compare any heinious crime, im just struggling to see how you can make foolish sweeping statements and hold a whole load of people responsible for what a minority of fools get up to





cudsyaj said:


> I just don't know what needs to be wrong with a person to essential saw someones head clean off with a hunting knife...


The more I see videos the more I just can't comprehend how the fvck people do it. Can't get my head round it and it's turning in to one of those things that playing on my mind all the time


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah I guess so.


I am sure you have heard of the inquisition, I am afraid all these religious maniacs are the most vicious and violent people on Earth, and what is more of a problem they believe no one on earth is qualified to judge them, on a personal note I don't want to live in my country with any religious maniac that believes that I should have a sword taken to my neck for being an atheist these are the teaching of Islam, what ever happened to my human rights, I thought we fought this one in the 15th and 16th century?!

Just one more thing, I would think if you were to mention to these people that they were not Muslims or the Catholics were not Catholics, your health and safety might be in some danger.....


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Tonk007 said:


> got nothing to do with islam/muslims, its the western countries that need to stop interferring with other countries business
> 
> & stop trying to be the world police, uk/usa/israel are the real terriorists who want to wipe muslims off the planet


Load of tripe, even if they had there way, they still wouldn't stop, everyone is in danger who do not conform to there ideology. (Everyone) The real victim is the everyday Muslim, by Muslim extremists, for example during world war 1/2 the only ppl slaughtering millions were Europeans , not Amazonian Indians..

You talk about world police, how short is your memory, for example if North America wasn't there, just sea, the world would be a very different place.

We would have one of 2 flags the swastika or a red star, it would be even worse


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

It's about time we started to teach some of Dawkins book the god delusion in schools. Any child who learns about different religions should also be taught that generally intelligent people don't believe in God.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

freddee said:


> I am sure you have heard of the inquisition, I am afraid all these religious maniacs are the most vicious and violent people on Earth, and what is more of a problem they believe no one on earth is qualified to judge them, on a personal note I don't want to live in my country with any religious maniac that believes that I should have a sword taken to my neck for being an atheist these are the teaching of Islam, what ever happened to my human rights, I thought we fought this one in the 15th and 16th century?!
> 
> Just one more thing, I would think if you were to mention to these people that they were not Muslims or the Catholics were not Catholics, your health and safety might be in some danger.....


My point is they are not violent because they are muslim, i know many Muslims that feel the same about these people as you and I and the rest of the civilised world. If i rounded up a few thousand white atheists and formed a militant atheist army and started killing all religious people, does that make atheists a nutty bunch of terrorists? Of course not. Ask any of the sane general 99% of the world's muslim population and they will tell you these people are not seen as real muslim among their communities. They are seen as terrorists just as we see them. They do not represent Islam whatsoever. All they represent is stupidity and hunger for power.there is no right answer though nor a solution to these people. Fighting them does nothing to help the situation. All we can do is pick up the civilians and give aid to those that need it and just ****ing ignore these extremists point blank. All the time we make them front page news they are winning. If we kill some.of them they become martyr's and lead to even more recruits, meaning they still win lol


----------



## Moses Moab (Jul 26, 2014)

ba baracuss said:


> Yes, I'm sure the US will take notice of terrorists  Unfortunately for them, and you, it won't be in the way you hope. They will just smash your scummy little coward racist terrorists with military force. Lovely


What a wonderfully educated man you are. Please point out where i allied myself with ISIS in my post. Quite the contrary in fact, i am able to take a step back from the information that the western media chooses to release. You would do well to broaden your knowledge before you speak on such matters and make a fool of yourself.



Huntingground said:


> The White House actually profit from this type of behaviour.
> 
> After 9/11 they took Afghanistan and Iraq, along with all the oil and natural reserves.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately you are correct, the US play a very wise hand and i dare say unbeknown to them, ISIS have given the US the green light they've been waiting for. The momentum will soon gather again the US will be free to do as they see fit publicly. Up until know they've only had covert special forces on the ground and they will continue to do so because although the public getting behind them now is a full gone conclusion, putting infantry units on the ground is probably a step too far just now.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Without been political, bomb the bastards.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> My point is they are not violent because they are muslim, i know many Muslims that feel the same about these people as you and I and the rest of the civilised world. If i rounded up a few thousand white atheists and formed a militant atheist army and started killing all religious people, does that make atheists a nutty bunch of terrorists? Of course not. Ask any of the sane general 99% of the world's muslim population and they will tell you these people are not seen as real muslim among their communities. They are seen as terrorists just as we see them. They do not represent Islam whatsoever. All they represent is stupidity and hunger for power.there is no right answer though nor a solution to these people. Fighting them does nothing to help the situation. All we can do is pick up the civilians and give aid to those that need it and just ****ing ignore these extremists point blank. All the time we make them front page news they are winning. If we kill some.of them they become martyr's and lead to even more recruits, meaning they still win lol


My point is that when an uncle starts grooming his brothers daughter at the age of 9 and raping her for years and when it looks likely she might spill the beans, he a ledges that she has bewitched him so they put her on trial at the age of 13 find her guilty and stone her to death at the local football stadium while the 2 brothers are giving each other high fives, I don't want anything to do with all of them, no Muslim stopped that.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> My point is they are not violent* because they are muslim,* i know many Muslims that feel the same about these people as you and I and the rest of the civilised world. If i rounded up a few thousand white atheists and formed a militant atheist army and started killing all religious people, does that make atheists a nutty bunch of terrorists? Of course not. Ask any of the sane general 99% of the world's muslim population and they will tell you these people are not seen as real muslim among their communities. They are seen as terrorists just as we see them. They do not represent Islam whatsoever. All they represent is stupidity and hunger for power.there is no right answer though nor a solution to these people. Fighting them does nothing to help the situation. All we can do is pick up the civilians and give aid to those that need it and just ****ing ignore these extremists point blank. All the time we make them front page news they are winning. If we kill some.of them they become martyr's and lead to even more recruits, meaning they still win lol


Oh yes it is.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

freddee said:


> My point is that when an uncle starts grooming his brothers daughter at the age of 9 and raping her for years and when it looks likely she might spill the beans, he a ledges that she has bewitched him so they put her on trial at the age of 13 find her guilty and stone her to death at the local football stadium while the 2 brothers are giving each other high fives, I don't want anything to do with all of them, no Muslim stopped that.


That's a great way to prejudice a few billion people by 1 little event. Props.


----------



## Moses Moab (Jul 26, 2014)

essexboy said:


> Oh yes it is.


Fantastic input and attitude. Very mature.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Just watched thhe video, they really arent doing themselves any favours in the popularity contests are they. Blow the fvckers back to the stoneage.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> My point is they are not violent because they are muslim, i know many Muslims that feel the same about these people as you and I and the rest of the civilised world. If i rounded up a few thousand white atheists and formed a militant atheist army and started killing all religious people, does that make atheists a nutty bunch of terrorists? Of course not. Ask any of the sane general 99% of the world's muslim population and they will tell you these people are not seen as real muslim among their communities. They are seen as terrorists just as we see them. They do not represent Islam whatsoever. All they represent is stupidity and hunger for power.there is no right answer though nor a solution to these people. Fighting them does nothing to help the situation. All we can do is pick up the civilians and give aid to those that need it and just ****ing ignore these extremists point blank. All the time we make them front page news they are winning. If we kill some.of them they become martyr's and lead to even more recruits, meaning they still win lol


To a certain extent I agree with you, as I know a few Muslim lads and they are as sickened by some of what we're seeing IS do as we are,However I have to ask the question, not just to you but anyone really. Why are Muslim countries so violent? Syria,Lebanon,Pakistan,Iraq,Iran,Sudan,Yemen,Egypt, these are some of the most dangerous violent countries in the world and they're all mainly Muslim.

The thing is, it's not just that they're violent to the west or other countries, they're killing each other in these countries on a massive scale. As I said, I know all Muslims aren't raving lunatics, but there is definitely something in the Islamic faith that seems to generate violence.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> That's a great way to prejudice a few billion people by 1 little event. Props.


Think the point he is trying to make is that events like that aren't that uncommon in these countries yet seem to be just accepted as part of life. To me that seems strange


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Oh yes it is.


Mate iv just got back from morocco which is a Muslim country, I went to the city's, to little villages in the mountains, everywhere. I didn't see 1 fight, 1 argument, nothing, just lots of smiles, laughter and well mannered people. They have more community spirit than anybody iv seen here in the white uk.

Iv also got a fair few muslim friends here and wouldn't hurt a fly, so that's a bit bigoted don't you think?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Do they have a leader? All u ever see are sheep but wheres the shepard? If he is so up and mighty about his belifs why is he not in the limelight?

Cowards the lot of them. All violent in great numbers when they talk eachother into stuff but seperatley they are just weak cowards.


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Think the point he is trying to make is that events like that aren't that uncommon in these countries yet seem to be just accepted as part of life. To me that seems strange


Because they r told to do so in the book I was talking about earlier!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> That's a great way to prejudice a few billion people by 1 little event. Props.


it was a court case and condoned by the population, the murder after trial of a child that had been sexually abused, little event, what planet are you on, it goes on and on, and me not wanting to in any way have to do with that sort of behaviour is natural, they all read the same book!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Think the point he is trying to make is that events like that aren't that uncommon in these countries yet seem to be just accepted as part of life. To me that seems strange


Ok then well in that case all the rapes, murders and paedophile rings in the white non muslim british communities are because we are white british. ****ing ludicrous logic. This is why there shoukd be a ****ing test before people can vote, even in 2014 we are surrounded by ****ing mongs


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Moses Moab said:


> What a wonderfully educated man you are. Please point out where i allied myself with ISIS in my post. Quite the contrary in fact, i am able to take a step back from the information that the western media chooses to release. You would do well to broaden your knowledge before you speak on such matters and make a fool of yourself.


I don't need to you utter helmet, it's as clear as day.

The fact you think terrorism is going to have any kind of positive result for your chums is rather naive to say the least.

It's just going to invite a pounding, which you can watch on 'biased' western media and complain how unjustified it is.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

freddee said:


> it was a court case and condoned by the population, the murder after trial of a child that had been sexually abused, little event, what planet are you on, it goes on and on, and me not wanting to in any way have to do with that sort of behaviour is natural, they all read the same book!!


And 70 years ago in Nazi germany it was socially acceptable to gas and torture millions of people including children, was it their religion to blame? Open yr eyes a bit mate its not always as clear cut as what you think.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Inb4 tekkers converts to Islam.


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ok then well in that case all the rapes, murders and paedophile rings in the white non muslim british communities are because we are white british. ****ing ludicrous logic. This is why there shoukd be a ****ing test before people can vote, even in 2014 we are surrounded by ****ing mongs


In the book the read and live by it justifys child grooming so you can't say about the white british as most white british do not follow Islam so do not read or carry out the vile written in said book


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Inb4 tekkers converts to Islam.


Na **** that it's not violent enough :lol:


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ok then well in that case all the rapes, murders and paedophile rings in the white non muslim british communities are because we are white british. ****ing ludicrous logic. This is why there shoukd be a ****ing test before people can vote, even in 2014 we are surrounded by ****ing mongs


Yes but we don't condone any of that in this country do we, if you commit any of those crimes you are held accountable. They are not just accepted


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> And 70 years ago in Nazi germany it was socially acceptable to gas and torture millions of people including children, was it their religion to blame? Open yr eyes a bit mate its not always as clear cut as what you think.


No it wasn't my mother and father both said it was not acceptable like millions of others and put a stop to it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

A B said:


> In the book the read and live by it justifys child grooming so you can't say about the white british as most white british do not follow Islam so do not read or carry out the vile written in said book


Well in Spain the age of consent is 13 and when I last went there Spain was not a Muslim country so you still need to explain the "it's because their muslim" crap. It's not really adding up is it.

In the uk if you **** a 16 year old that's perfectly fine but do that in the usa and you are going to jail and you are a nonse. Are we Muslims?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Yes but we don't condone any of that in this country do we, if you commit any of those crimes you are held accountable. They are not just accepted


No but we condone other stuff that they don't. Sexism, it was only a few years ago we condoned all out racism, even today we seem to condone bigotry and that's proven in this very thread.

Can we just get 1 thing straight are you saying that Muslims as a whole condone child abuse? Iv got a national boxing champion mate who might like to talk to you about that :lol:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Well in Spain the age of consent is 13 and when I last went there Spain was not a Muslim country so you still need to explain the "it's because their muslim" crap. It's not really adding up is it.
> 
> In the uk if you **** a 16 year old that's perfectly fine but do that in the usa and you are going to jail and you are a nonse. Are we Muslims?


But several centuries ago most of it was, learn your history, maybe some of the Islamic habits stuck?!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

freddee said:


> No it wasn't my mother and father both said it was not acceptable like millions of others and put a stop to it.


Oh, darn. I must have been miss educated, can you point me to the amazon link of the history books your parents wrote on Nazi germany? Just so I can get a better idea if what actually happened. Cheers


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

freddee said:


> But several centuries ago most of it was, learn your history, maybe some of the Islamic habits stuck?!!


Or maybe you are just very short and simple sighted and im completely wasting my breath. Probably that.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Oh, darn. I must have been miss educated, can you point me to the amazon link of the history books your parents wrote on Nazi germany? Just so I can get a better idea if what actually happened. Cheers


Its easier than that, just type in second world war, both of my parents are long gone they both volunteered, my mother too young to fight the Nazi's, like millions of others, that did not agree with what was happening in Germany at that time, or was that a lie, maybe you were taught a different history, you and very few others!!


----------



## boon808 (Jun 23, 2012)

Dirty ****ing animals.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Mate iv just got back from morocco which is a Muslim country, I went to the city's, to little villages in the mountains, everywhere. I didn't see 1 fight, 1 argument, nothing, just lots of smiles, laughter and well mannered people. They have more community spirit than anybody iv seen here in the white uk.
> 
> Iv also got a fair few muslim friends here and wouldn't hurt a fly, so that's a bit bigoted don't you think?


No I dont think so.I believe an agenda exists.It would appear from empirical evidence, that any atrocity committed by certain sectors, is never criticised by members of that "sector".You may not have seen a fight or argument.That in itself means nothing.In Saddams Iraq, it may have been the same.That was because the dictatorship existed, and fear was foremost.

There used to be a saying that in Yugoslavia "the buses always ran on time, during Tito" That was due to fear, not a peaceful state or country.

Trust me.If and when it gets serious and choices have to be made,Many of your "friends" will not be standing beside you in the trenches believe me.

on anther note, saw a fantastic ska/skinhead band in our local on sunday.When I first caught sight of the singer i thought it was you!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> No but we condone other stuff that they don't. Sexism, it was only a few years ago we condoned all out racism, even today we seem to condone bigotry and that's proven in this very thread.
> 
> Can we just get 1 thing straight are you saying that Muslims as a whole condone child abuse? Iv got a national boxing champion mate who might like to talk to you about that :lol:


Did I say that? What I said is that it is more accepted, there is very little outcry in these other countries. As far as your 'mate' goes I may already know him. Funnily enough I too have a Muslim mate who reached the ABA finals, has just turned pro as it happens


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Or maybe you are just very short and simple sighted and im completely wasting my breath. Probably that.


Wasting your breath or an oxygen thief?!


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Its a shame and well out of order, same thing happened to Ken Bigley. These journalists are always at risk in war torn countries. Its not just in Iraq & Syria even aid workers get killed in Africa and several other countries. Also in Israeli snipers shot down many journalists in bright 'Press' colours.


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Well in Spain the age of consent is 13 and when I last went there Spain was not a Muslim country so you still need to explain the "it's because their muslim" crap. It's not really adding up is it.
> 
> In the uk if you **** a 16 year old that's perfectly fine but do that in the usa and you are going to jail and you are a nonse. Are we Muslims?


Didn't Mohammed have sex with a 9 year old? The book also states if a man wants to devorse he has to wait for the wife to have 3 cycles unless she is pregnant, to old or too young! So if a girl is too young to have a period yet the man can have sex with her then diverse her, he will not have to wait the usual 3 cycles as she is too young for a period


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

its old country way and old country mentality thats just being constantly recycled in these countries. then you get the westernized rejects buying into it. they are the most dangerous because they carry this ideology outside of these countries and bring it to the west. i blame the families because theres no way they are not seeing this sh!t happening. i know how close-knit asian fams are and they should be picking up on their kids going down this path unless they are quiet supporters of the sh!te


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

essexboy said:


> No I dont think so.I believe an agenda exists.It would appear from empirical evidence, that any atrocity committed by certain sectors, is never criticised by members of that "sector".You may not have seen a fight or argument.That in itself means nothing.In Saddams Iraq, it may have been the same.That was because the dictatorship existed, and fear was foremost.
> 
> There used to be a saying that in Yugoslavia "the buses always ran on time, during Tito" That was due to fear, not a peaceful state or country.
> 
> ...


but the same argument can be said about any group. Look at the usa, they kill and shoot each other every day, their crimes of war are horrific, "let's just fly over here and drop some bombs on this country, we can lie about our intentions and really go for oil and other resources and by spending the countries tax money on the arms and security companies which we own we can make ourselves rich, but we are white and wear suits so can get away with it and it makes it A OK". Now I don't think that happened because they are American, they just happen to be American and most Americans don't agree with what they did, but some "extremists" do and think that anyhing outside the usa should be flattened. Is it really any different?

Lol what was the bands name? I probably know them.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

IGotTekkers said:


> Mate iv just got back from morocco which is a Muslim country, I went to the city's, to little villages in the mountains, everywhere. I didn't see 1 fight, 1 argument, nothing, just lots of smiles, laughter and well mannered people. They have more community spirit than anybody iv seen here in the white uk.
> 
> Iv also got a fair few muslim friends here and wouldn't hurt a fly, so that's a bit bigoted don't you think?


Ever heard of Moroccan hashish pal? :whistling:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ba baracuss said:


> Ever heard of Moroccan hashish pal? :whistling:


Marrakech ****ing stank of it :lol: that and the smell of horse ****


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

This is why I don't like muslims in general rather than just the extremists. Never accept any responsibility. Every time someone does something shocking in the name of Islam all I ever hear about is they're upset that people are being to them on facebook.

Then come out with examples of paedo priests when the pope actually apologized for that even though they just happened to be ****.s, they weren't even doing it for any reason to do with your faith.

I don't care if the extremists are 'real' muslims or not, even them thinking they are is muslims problem. If a football team has a lot of football hooligans then they pay more to the police and get fines when a lot of them won't even go to the game. If someone in the police fuks up then they apologize as a group, not say 'oops a daisy we've sacked him now so hes not real police'


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ok then they are not following the laws of Islam.


Accept they are. Please read up on Jihad. If you are a muslim you have to believe in Jihad and sharia law as it is gods law in their eyes and they are all brainwashed and spoon fed this from being a baby, even the moderate ones in this country have to believe it. From my observation it is the muslims that don't really care about their religion or are naive about it that don't really seem to understand just how bad some of the teachings in the Quran really are.

If you leave islam to convert to another religion it is the death penalty in certain country's, they have designed it so once you are in it there in noway out, unless you are in a western country, which even if you do leave islam over here other muslims will class you as a apostate and look down upon you, as christians and jews are the lowest of creatures according to the Quran.

Good website here, which has alot of info on the terrorist side of things.

http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> To a certain extent I agree with you, as I know a few Muslim lads and they are as sickened by some of what we're seeing IS do as we are,However I have to ask the question, not just to you but anyone really. Why are Muslim countries so violent? Syria,Lebanon,Pakistan,Iraq,Iran,Sudan,Yemen,Egypt, these are some of the most dangerous violent countries in the world and they're all mainly Muslim.
> 
> The thing is, it's not just that they're violent to the west or other countries, they're killing each other in these countries on a massive scale. As I said, I know all Muslims aren't raving lunatics, but there is definitely something in the Islamic faith that seems to generate violence.


Its called Jihad, once they are in the 3rd stage the quran tells them to go out and force people to be subjugated, this is what Isis are trying to do now, hence muslims from austrailia and uk going over and joining them in this process

http://www.siotw.org/news_english.item.778/three-stages-of-jihad.html


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Sickening what they done for an English man to do it is just completely shocking worst thing is if he gets new papers he can probably get back here and we will all pay for his house and living


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fortunatus said:


> Sickening what they done for an English man to do it is just completely shocking worst thing is if he gets new papers he can probably get back here and we will all pay for his house and living


He doesn't need new papers he is british.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> He doesn't need new papers he is british.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

militant said:


> Its a shame and well out of order, same thing happened to Ken Bigley. These journalists are always at risk in war torn countries. Its not just in Iraq & Syria even aid workers get killed in Africa and several other countries. Also in Israeli snipers shot down many journalists in bright 'Press' colours.


Its cuz they ain't got the bollox to take soldiers as prisoners.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> No but do you put the that on the same level as the beheading and killing of thousands of people? Christianity is a load of bollox too, but they had their reformation many many years ago and stopped crusading.... Islam is just starting in the 21st century


http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/jun/04/children-galway-mass-graves-ireland-catholic-church

Don't be so sure that Christianity is done with it's evil deads ... this isn't that long ago in the scheme of things.

Even closer to the present we had the I.R.A bombing British soil too.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

What annoys me is the amount of reporting there has been on this beheading. Everyday thousands of innocent people are killed in Gaza, Syria and Iraq but little is said about them. One westerner gets killed and Cameron comes back from holiday! Yes I feel sorry for him and his family but the amount of air time given to it says to the rest of the world that his life is more important than yours because he was one of us


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

A B said:


> In the book the read and live by it justifys child grooming so you can't say about the white british as most white british do not follow Islam so do not read or carry out the vile written in said book


where does it justify child grooming?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

1manarmy said:


> Religion is an utter joke in my opinion! I'm sorry if anyone is strongly religious but you are majorly misguided! There is no god that would tell you to savage women and children and behead all those who go against you! If there was a god there wouldn't be such things as stinging nettles and wasps and PCT and all other kinds of annoying crap that I could do without.


no religion I'm aware of teaches you to savage women and children. Beheading isn't said either

Everyone is free to believe what they will, most animals such as bees were put here for a purpose some maybe not but a lot of them were or we'd all be vegan cnuts eating plants for protein :lol:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> but the same argument can be said about any group. Look at the usa, they kill and shoot each other every day, their crimes of war are horrific, "let's just fly over here and drop some bombs on this country, we can lie about our intentions and really go for oil and other resources and by spending the countries tax money on the arms and security companies which we own we can make ourselves rich, but we are white and wear suits so can get away with it and it makes it A OK". Now I don't think that happened because they are American, they just happen to be American and most Americans don't agree with what they did, but some "extremists" do and think that anyhing outside the usa should be flattened. Is it really any different?
> 
> Lol what was the bands name? I probably know them.


Forget all that fighting stuff.I cant remember the name.ive been texting all night Ill have to phone the Swan toomorow to find out.They did some great stuff, "pressure drop" was my fav, plus alll the Trojan catalogue, long shot.etc.I felt 14 again.Most of my my mates thought I appeared 7 , considering my dancing expertise.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

zak007 said:


> no religion I'm aware of teaches you to savage women and children. Beheading isn't said either
> 
> Everyone is free to believe what they will, most animals such as bees were put here for a purpose some maybe not but a lot of them were or we'd all be vegan cnuts eating plants for protein :lol:


Lots of religious texts advocate genocide, rape , murder etcetera. Do a bit of research and you will find it. BTW are you religious at all?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

A B said:


> Didn't Mohammed have sex with a 9 year old? The book also states if a man wants to devorse he has to wait for the wife to have 3 cycles unless she is pregnant, to old or too young! So if a girl is too young to have a period yet the man can have sex with her then diverse her, he will not have to wait the usual 3 cycles as she is too young for a period


Looking at the above, 1400 years ago woman were very different today and matured a lot quicker than we did. Their life span was a lot shorter (See this link: http://johnhawks.net/weblog/reviews/life_history/age-specific-mortality-lifespan-bad-science-2009.html) Following is a brief paragraph from the article:

What about 2000 years ago? In addition to its Socrates reference, the "Bad Science" column cites:

An article on Egyptian pyramid builders in the November 2001 issue of "National Geographic" noted, "Despite the availability of medical care the workers' lives were short. On average a man lived 40 to 45 years, a woman 30 to 35

Marriage to a 9 year old was done only by the prophet muhammad pbuh yes, but it was not permitted for the people of our time or it would have been documented and stated. Time has changed and also known different lifespans for ages for specific time, so imagine if that age was dropped even lower people would have to marry younger.

Also lastly, If you say marrying and having intimate relations with a 14/15 year old is wrong for example, you can marry as young as 14 in texas.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

The trouble thats going on is so frustrating. turning on the news makes you realise what a fcuked up world we live in... thing is though the argument, wars and all the trouble is neverending, there is no solution so long as there is religion. Simple as that !!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes said:


> Lots of religious texts advocate genocide, rape , murder etcetera. Do a bit of research and you will find it. BTW are you religious at all?


Yes I am religious, although not perfect. God created the religions for that and I agree a lot of religious texts advocate murder but only in certain circumstances, your not told to kill every non-muslim or when the ottaman empire existed they would have wiped out everyone. Not one book advocates rape though.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Forget all that fighting stuff.I cant remember the name.ive been texting all night Ill have to phone the Swan toomorow to find out.They did some great stuff, "pressure drop" was my fav, plus alll the Trojan catalogue, long shot.etc.I felt 14 again.Most of my my mates thought I appeared 7 , considering my dancing expertise.


2 of my favourite choons there. Can't beat the original long shot by the pioneers, we saw them in folkstone 2 weeks ago at ska fest, they were ****ing amazing for 2 old Jamaica blokes lol.






I met Winston Frances the week before aswell, got a picture with him


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

zak007 said:


> Yes I am religious, although not perfect. God created the religions for that and I agree a lot of religious texts advocate murder but only in certain circumstances, your not told to kill every non-muslim or when the ottaman empire existed they would have wiped out everyone. Not one book advocates rape though.


Ok.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ive done this in many threads and defend islam, give answers many dont accept.

Lets keep this on topic, simply as I said before, it was a stupid act and the guy should be punished the same way for beheading the journalist.

Religion is used many times as an excuse, although many idiots take this out of context this has been happening since time and memorial, 100 years ago it was hitler, then it was someone else then someone else and unfortunately the way the world is it will continue. This thing happens on a daily basis unfortunately but only selective parts are shown in the media to push certain views.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

zak007 said:


> Looking at the above, 1400 years ago woman were very different today and matured a lot quicker than we did. Their life span was a lot shorter (See this link: http://johnhawks.net/weblog/reviews/life_history/age-specific-mortality-lifespan-bad-science-2009.html) Following is a brief paragraph from the article:
> 
> What about 2000 years ago? In addition to its Socrates reference, the "Bad Science" column cites:
> 
> ...


He married her when she was 6/7. He had sex with her when she was 9. Also that article only talks about how we used to die earlier, nothing about how we reached puberty quicker? Us dieing earlier is common sense anyway, we died earlier because of the conditions with lived in compared to now, that wouldn't suddenly make us genetically grow hairs around it faster.

Also there is a massive difference genetically between a 14 year old girl and a 9 year old, I am not saying either is right but one is drastically worse then the other, even if Muhammad had sex with a 12/13 year old in todays times he would still be classed as a pedophile, never mind a 9 year old.

Muhammad is supposed to be Islams supreme role model, the ideal man, so of course people were allowed to try and follow suit and marry younger children back then. Your logic is flawed you are saying only muhammed married a young child back then, but then are insinuating in the same paragraph that people had to marry younger anyway because of their life spans.

You can try sugar coating it as much as you want, but still, none the less Muhammed was in his 50's having sex with a 9 year old child regardless.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

SSJay said:


> He married her when she was 6/7. He had sex with her when she was 9. Also that article only talks about how we used to die earlier, nothing about how we reached puberty quicker? Us dieing earlier is common sense anyway, we died earlier because of the conditions with lived in compared to now, that wouldn't suddenly make us genetically grow hairs around it faster.
> 
> Also there is a massive difference genetically between a 14 year old girl and a 9 year old, I am not saying either is right but one is drastically worse then the other, even if Muhammad had sex with a 12/13 year old in todays times he would still be classed as a pedophile, never mind a 9 year old.
> 
> ...


I dont deny what he did, me nor you know what was done at that time. I believe the Quran to be the word of God. And everything to be for a purpose, previously the prophet had married a wife 15 years older than him who was widowed, marrying Aisha was for a reason as well. I never once said it was for that purpose, it was an indication of how time varies and how we know obviously live in different times and therefore think differently.

The guy whose daughter he married was a non muslim and went to kill the prophet he was one of the best warriors in his time and at that time when he met the prophet he converted and years after married his daughter, I'm sure if this was wrong at that time it would have caused total outrage as it would today.

That and also the fact is does not state this is permitted for people at the future. Although I am religious, I am not a scholar nor do I possess in depth info, but going on the previous contradiction you stated about in the quran girls should have their menstrual cycles before being consumated with or whatever it is you said, medical science says today that it is not abnormal for girls of 9 and 10 to get their menstrual cycles and thus be termed as "mature" therefore this answers the previous question. This is most likely the reason he waited 3 years.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

the british, american and israeli mainly mossad know who this individual is, he would have passed through turkey into the mess of syria, the syrian coup is not top of the west agenda no more, there are two reasons for this, ISIS has completely got out of its masters control and is wanting to create a caliphate in the north of syria an iraq

after the inclusion of hezbelloh into the syrian war, israel was alarmned at how affective hezbollah was at counter offennsive operations, as it had usually been a defender against military incrusions into lebanon, and was afraid it would use this knowledge to attack israel in the future

the syrian army with hezbollah has been giving ISIS and the other state sponsored terrorists a good hiding the last few months and the dog aint happy it has been slaughtered from the sky by its creators

the west was happy to have syria libya kill each other until the cows come home, and with this mans beheading the cows have come home

i wouldnt be suprised to see ISIS make an all out crab on the oil reserves, gas installions and power hub which is mosul in the coming wks, it now knows that there little trips over the border into israeli hospitals for medical attention is over,and with the cash rich backers closing off the routes, it will have to fight to survive in the deserts

any foreign fighter who went there for jihad will be blessed to make it home alive, cause these war stories wont be shared with friends back home, they will be marthyrs or face yrs in a **** hole jail rotting away


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

A B said:


> As long as they keep reading their book and carrying out the teaching in said book then these acts of violence will continue to happen.


Ever read it?

Ever read the bible?


----------



## uncle chop chop (Apr 3, 2014)

the very same ISIS that the US and UK are arming and training in Syria to topple the Assad regime, if ISIS were real Islamic Muslims they would at least be trying to aid the genocide of their Muslim brothers in Gaza at the hands of the tyrannical Israeli, if more people bothered to look beyond the mainstream Zionist controlled media they would find a wealth of information. The fact is the US UK and Israel are the biggest terrorist states in the world and everything inc Muslims/Islam are just pawns in their game


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

zak007 said:


> Ive done this in many threads and defend islam, give answers many dont accept.
> 
> Lets keep this on topic, simply as I said before, it was a stupid act and the guy should be punished the same way for beheading the journalist.
> 
> Religion is used many times as an excuse, although many idiots take this out of context this has been happening since time and memorial, 100 years ago it was hitler, then it was someone else then someone else and unfortunately the way the world is it will continue. This thing happens on a daily basis unfortunately but only selective parts are shown in the media to push certain views.


"Immemorial" and hitler rose to power in the late 1930s, he did fight in the 14-18 war, but was just cannon fodder.

Like your posts though. Rationality is a good thing.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

freddee said:


> But several centuries ago most of it was, learn your history, maybe some of the Islamic habits stuck?!!


Only part of it was, and what we know as "spain" is a very very new country.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

in the last few wks we had ukraine troops firing grads into donesek and other ukrainian cities, and not a snip did we see on TV

grads are an insane choice of weapon to shell your own ppl with, these are rapid fire rockets

the ukraine army managed to kill lots of kids out cycling on there bikes and terrorist grannies in there homes, its sad to say but were been walked into WWIII and no one sees it,

look how stressed cameron looked today it looked like it was a personal friend who carried out the killing, well i hope him and all the other murdering fcuks cant go on holidays while innocents are slaughtered by there own armies and he does nothing about israel fighting palestinians with all the armies capabilities


----------



## KletoReese (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes I had noticed that true English blood is almost non-existent when I had gone to the UK last year. Prior to that I was in the UK in 2005 and there were a LOT more. Sad to see this and I am not even English! However loads of them are now either in Cyprus or Dubai.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

crouchmagic said:


> Yep, thousands of innocent Ukrainians killed / displaced. Like you say, nothing on the news. Very sad. How is it at different tomIsrael shelling Gaza? Innocents are been killed and displaced. It's the same.


I'd say its down to the media, they can report what they want in a way that they want.

So they can mask the truth. - i could probably say that better, but it's only8am and I ain't has my green tea yet.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

SSJay said:


> He married her when she was 6/7. He had sex with her when she was 9. Also that article only talks about how we used to die earlier, nothing about how we reached puberty quicker? Us dieing earlier is common sense anyway, we died earlier because of the conditions with lived in compared to now, that wouldn't suddenly make us genetically grow hairs around it faster.
> 
> Also there is a massive difference genetically between a 14 year old girl and a 9 year old, I am not saying either is right but one is drastically worse then the other, even if Muhammad had sex with a 12/13 year old in todays times he would still be classed as a pedophile, never mind a 9 year old.
> 
> ...


Maybe Mohammed's wife looked older than 9 years old, and he didn't think of asking her


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

simonboyle said:


> Only part of it was, and what we know as "spain" is a very very new country.


You actually answered that hahahah!, they got new and installed the inquisition, religious maniacs=fcukin idiots, all of them....


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

simonboyle said:


> Ever read it?
> 
> Ever read the bible?


Yes I read both daily. Both full of hate and violence


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

zak007 said:


> no religion I'm aware of teaches you to savage women and children. Beheading isn't said either
> 
> Everyone is free to believe what they will, most animals such as bees were put here for a purpose some maybe not but a lot of them were or we'd all be vegan cnuts eating plants for protein :lol:


So it dose not teach to plow through your wife as if she is your field and to avoid her when she is on her period and to beat her if she refuses


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

barsnack said:


> Maybe Mohammed's wife looked older than 9 years old, and he didn't think of asking her


Maybe she told him she was legal in the nightclub?


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Actually true once i looked into it.

Thought this may have been just another BS video trying to scare people the numbers are right and so is the theory.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Maybe she told him she was legal in the nightclub?


don't be silly, Muslims don't go to Nightclubs


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

barsnack said:


> don't be silly, Muslims don't go to Nightclubs


Very true lol. Well you don't get the time what with praying 6 times a day.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I have to say some of the views expressed in this thread have really convinced me that the human race is well and truly fcuked beyond redemption......


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> I have to say some of the views expressed in this thread have really convinced me that the human race is well and truly fcuked beyond redemption......


Yep. Pretty much bordering nazism.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

SSJay said:


> Its called Jihad, once they are in the 3rd stage the quran tells them to go out and force people to be subjugated, this is what Isis are trying to do now, hence muslims from austrailia and uk going over and joining them in this process
> 
> http://www.siotw.org/news_english.item.778/three-stages-of-jihad.html


Lol WTF mate

Muslims are not taught to force religion on anyone ????


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Can't be a55ed reading up all the posts.

The guy doing the beheading ain't a Muslim. Just a brain washed tw4t justifying his actions with religion.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

geeby112 said:


>


The second quote can very easily be interpreted to have the same meaning as the first one imho ?

perhaps that's the problem ?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Putting the shocking nature of it aside... what a stupid thing to do. The American population didn't have much appetite for conflict after 9/11 started to die down and the number of dead soldiers in Afghanistan was growing. Things like this will provoke a backlash, and the support for this military action will just grow. Talk about poking at a hornets nest.


But that's exactly what they want. They're driven by ideas of a huge war against the Great Satan, and getting martyed so they can have their 40 virgins in heaven. They're not interested in just tooling around the desert terrorising goat-herders.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> Can't be a55ed reading up all the posts.
> 
> The guy doing the beheading ain't a Muslim. Just a brain washed tw4t justifying his actions with religion.


spot on.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> But that's exactly what they want. They're driven by ideas of a huge war against the Great Satan, and getting martyed so they can have their 40 virgins in heaven. They're not interested in just tooling around the desert terrorising goat-herders.


Urrr, I dunno... I'm more inclined to think they're under the impression it'll stop the air strikes and the arming of the Kurds (plus any special force missions we don't know about), as they know they're now on the retreat and they're not having it all their own way now.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

freddee said:


> You actually answered that hahahah!, they got new and installed the inquisition, religious maniacs=fcukin idiots, all of them....


Nobody expects the inquisition


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

A B said:


> Yes I read both daily. Both full of hate and violence


Glad you made the comparison.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just to take this to another place so to speak, do you think this has helped the position of Bashar al Assad the Syrian President/dictator, I think he might see a future now and all this has played nicely in to his hands, might even get off with the murder of innocent people, these IS have vindicated his actions not to me but the devil you know and all that, but it certainly has blown up in the Americans face yet again!


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

All religion is BS and I dislike them all. However each to there own and as long as they aren't hurting anyone I don't really care all that much.

It's things like this that really prove how rediculous religion is and how much better off we would all be if people stopped believing in what's essentially childrens stories and fairy tales.

Unfortunately we as humans will always find a reason to dislike and kill eachother but I think there would be a lot less of it in a world without religion...


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

DaveCW said:


> Actually true once i looked into it.
> 
> Thought this may have been just another BS video trying to scare people the numbers are right and so is the theory.


i dont see the alarm, me ma has a fear of islam becoming the religion in ireland, but what will be will be, we aint gonna be slaughtered because we are christians


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

It's never been a better time to be an atheist, science rules.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

freddee said:


> Just to take this to another place so to speak, do you think this has helped the position of Bashar al Assad the Syrian President/dictator, I think he might see a future now and all this has played nicely in to his hands, might even get off with the murder of innocent people, these IS have vindicated his actions not to me but the devil you know and all that, but it certainly has blown up in the Americans face yet again![/QUO
> 
> PRESIDENT al bashar is no war criminal or dictator, syria had a huge christian population who have lived in peace there for thousands of years, they were displaced by the murdering scum that is ISIS, Assad has faced down a coup by westren powers and has driven ISIS scum with the help of hezbollah into northern syria
> 
> id imagine he has faced the worst of the troubles that the terrorists have thrown at him, the syrian army and hezbollah will be waiting for the rats when they try to take refugee in turkey and syria in the coming wks


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

lostwars said:


> i dont see the alarm, me ma has a fear of islam becoming the religion in ireland, but what will be will be, we aint gonna be slaughtered because we are christians


If you think about it, there was a time in Britain and Ireland when Christianity was more alien to the populations than Islam is to us now. So really we've already been conquered by some middle-eastern religion. Also when you look at some of the fruit-loop Christian churches in America these seem un-recognisable form the Christian religion we know.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Just thought, might sound wrong but imagine if they beheaded some Russian guy instead of American, would it be dealt in the same way ? I.e. Russia on the military side of things look better equipt so would they jump straight and destroy the mofos


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Fortis said:


> Just thought, might sound wrong but imagine if they beheaded some Russian guy instead of American, would it be dealt in the same way ? I.e. Russia on the military side of things look better equipt so would they jump straight and destroy the mofos


Yeah, but Russia don't give a ****. We actually have **** to lose!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

PD89 said:


> It's never been a better time to be an atheist, science rules.


Although being Richard Dawkins at this moment is not a great move...

Yeah I'd abort a Down syndrome baby, but I wouldn't put it on twitter! (Just ukm)


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

As much as he deserved to die, there's no denying that Saddam Hussein kept all these Sunni/Shia and other groups in check.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Although being Richard Dawkins at this moment is not a great move...
> 
> Yeah I'd abort a Down syndrome baby, but I wouldn't put it on twitter! (Just ukm)


Dawkins is always getting into trouble, just the guy he is!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Some dawkins ownage!


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

lostwars said:


> i dont see the alarm, me ma has a fear of islam becoming the religion in ireland, but what will be will be, we aint gonna be slaughtered because we are christians


Unlike the Christian slaughters in the middle east, this is about the death of your culture not about physical violence.

Imagine if the were sharia law imagine if you were banned from drinking or dating without chaperones or having arranged marriages.

Think about all the things that would go hand in hand with majority Islamic rule.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Some halfwits in here, defending the indefensible, get a grip.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

DaveCW said:


> Unlike the Christian slaughters in the middle east, this is about the death of your culture not about physical violence.
> 
> Imagine if the were sharia law imagine if you were banned from drinking or dating without chaperones or having arranged marriages.
> 
> Think about all the things that would go hand in hand with majority Islamic rule.


Given that Islam is a religin and not a nationality, with many different customs and cultures therein, and that even all together, that makes up about what, 4% of the population, total, i think you can relax.

World is full of assholes, and religion, no one group is a standout.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

DaveCW said:


> Unlike the Christian slaughters in the middle east, this is about the death of your culture not about physical violence.
> 
> Imagine if the were sharia law imagine if you were banned from drinking or dating without chaperones or having arranged marriages.
> 
> Think about all the things that would go hand in hand with majority Islamic rule.


totally agree with you that sharia law would be a fcuker to live with but i see islam of a secular kind same as turkey libya before the coup blending just fine with christians in the future, in ireland, muslim community is pretty small, and wont face the same problems as britain will because we never will go to war with any muslim nations, i dont mean that as dig, im just saying muslims in ireland dont feel threatened here, but its different in the UK as many ppl related to the countries that have been affected by wars with the west the last 20 yrs or so

i dont consider them fruit cases cutting of ppls heads to be either human or islamic, thats an evil


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

i would like to see a stronger Islamic response to all of this, i want to see more middle eastern efforts to deal with radicals.

Instead of spending on extravagant hotels and building ventures why not put some money into the education of young Muslims so they don't end up in the hands of radical clerics who can brain wash them.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

DaveCW said:


> i would like to see a stronger Islamic response to all of this, i want to see more middle eastern efforts to deal with radicals.
> 
> Instead of spending on extravagant hotels and building ventures why not put some money into the education of young Muslims so they don't end up in the hands of radical clerics who can brain wash them.


and I want to see my goverment stop involving themselves in wars for resources that breed these kind of groups.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

DaveCW said:


> i would like to see a stronger Islamic response to all of this, i want to see more middle eastern efforts to deal with radicals.
> 
> Instead of spending on extravagant hotels and building ventures why not put some money into the education of young Muslims so they don't end up in the hands of radical clerics who can brain wash them.


Educating them? So a lifetime of religion which advocates not harming each other is not enough?

We should just bail out, if the nutters get to close go all guns blazing and end it quickly!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zak007 said:


> and I want to see my goverment stop involving themselves in wars for resources that breed these kind of groups.


I work in London in IT with lots of Muslims, most don't give a fook about religion and just drink, smoke, party etc but your response is quite typical with the more religious ones and/or the ones not born in England. Instead of condemning the fundamentalists, they try to "normalise" their behaviour by stating that US and UK foreign policy are causing it.

Of course, all sensible people would condemn the beheading in its entirety and not try to make excuses but I suppose this is what the fundamentalists want you to believe.

Of course, for the idiots in IS, there will be a gruesome end, more airstrikes will be ordered and they will be wiped out. Essentially, the Muslim/Islamic fundamentalists are thick as fook, look what happened after 9/11, two Muslim countries smashed, dominated and now colonised, they should learn really.........


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Educating them? So a lifetime of religion which advocates not harming each other is not enough?
> 
> We should just bail out, if the nutters get to close go all guns blazing and end it quickly!


I meant that they need to teach the younger generations that mass murder makes you a mass murderer not a martyr.

Martyr's earn that title through self sacrifice for something good not to kill a group of innocent people who just don't see the world the same way you do.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

zak007 said:


> and I want to see my goverment stop involving themselves in wars for resources that breed these kind of groups.


As long as this planet bleeds black there will be war, and when the bleeding stops they will move on to the next resource like cancer.

You have to remember that a lot goes on behind closed door's, you say your government gets involved in things that they should have given a miss.

It's not uncommon for people at the top to think the same way however they have alliances and sometimes are bullied into taking part because for economical reasons or perhaps some other deal that was made between two governments.

So while politicians are [email protected] i do think some of them know what is going on and hate the fact that they are forced to go along with big bullies like the US.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I hope ringo and McCartney are going to sue for damages for their names bein used for this gang of cowardly pr1cks?

I can't wait till the uk find the killer and bring him back. Put him in a secure cell on his own with 24hr protection, big tv, consoles etc. his choice of food cuz its against their human rights not to give scum what they want to eat. I bet he is sh1tting himself.

I wish we were more like the Vikings, I think the blood eagle would be a lovely punishment for these traitors


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

zak007 said:


> and I want to see my goverment stop involving themselves in wars for resources that breed these kind of groups.


I want to see my government bomb them back into the stone age.

Yes we do get involved in other peoples business, usually chasing after the oil control, and there are always people moaning about how we should keep out of it, but would the same people be happy walking to work because we had no oil or petrol for our use.?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

banjodeano said:


> I want to see my government bomb them back into the stone age.
> 
> Yes we do get involved in other peoples business, usually chasing after the oil control, and there are always people moaning about how we should keep out of it, but would the same people be happy walking to work because we had no oil or petrol for our use.?


we still have oil, plenty in fact for now. The wars we involve in we only get a very small percentage of oil


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I work in London in IT with lots of Muslims, most don't give a fook about religion and just drink, smoke, party etc but your response is quite typical with the more religious ones and/or the ones not born in England. Instead of condemning the fundamentalists, they try to "normalise" their behaviour by stating that US and UK foreign policy are causing it.
> 
> Of course, all sensible people would condemn the beheading in its entirety and not try to make excuses but I suppose this is what the fundamentalists want you to believe.
> 
> Of course, for the idiots in IS, there will be a gruesome end, more airstrikes will be ordered and they will be wiped out. Essentially, the Muslim/Islamic fundamentalists are thick as fook, look what happened after 9/11, two Muslim countries smashed, dominated and now colonised, they should learn really.........


Indeed, I'm born in scotland, I do condemn the fundamentalists read my earlier post. 

Your getting carried away here, I condemned the earlier but I also added later that violence breeds violence. And is is a so called by-effect of successive governments involving themselves in puny wars for resources leading to the creation of such groups. I also said this is the inevitable and unfortunately will go on for the foreseeable future.

I agree, IS will be wiped out as of when required and it wont take much for them to be completely wiped out. The 2 muslims countries smashed dominated and colonised had nothing to do with 9/11 nor was there any proof of any muslim actual doing this but thats another story. Back to the that statement, the only reason the 2 muslim countires were invaded was for resources and to put in american abiding president.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I work in London in IT with lots of Muslims, most don't give a fook about religion and just drink, smoke, party etc but your response is quite typical with the more religious ones and/or the ones not born in England. Instead of condemning the fundamentalists, they try to "normalise" their behaviour by stating that US and UK foreign policy are causing it.
> 
> Of course, all sensible people would condemn the beheading in its entirety and not try to make excuses but I suppose this is what the fundamentalists want you to believe.
> 
> Of course, for the idiots in IS, there will be a gruesome end, more airstrikes will be ordered and they will be wiped out. Essentially, the Muslim/Islamic fundamentalists are thick as fook, look what happened after 9/11, two Muslim countries smashed, dominated and now colonised, they should learn really.........


Well said mate could not agree more!!! Reps


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zak007 said:


> Indeed, I'm born in scotland, I do condemn the fundamentalists read my earlier post.
> 
> Your getting carried away here, I condemned the earlier but I also added later that violence breeds violence. And is is a so called by-effect of successive governments involving themselves in puny wars for resources leading to the creation of such groups. I also said this is the inevitable and unfortunately will go on for the foreseeable future.
> 
> I agree, IS will be wiped out as of when required and it wont take much for them to be completely wiped out. The 2 muslims countries smashed dominated and colonised had nothing to do with 9/11 nor was there any proof of any muslim actual doing this but thats another story. Back to the that statement, the only reason the 2 muslim countires were invaded was for resources and to put in american abiding president.


Didn't see your earlier post regarding condemnation of the fundamentalists.

If you want to believe the 911 conspiracy theories, that is your business but they are fairytales to me. Afghanistan was harbouring Al Qaeda and Bin Laden and that is why they were smashed.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Didn't see your earlier post regarding condemnation of the fundamentalists.
> 
> If you want to believe the 911 conspiracy theories, that is your business but they are fairytales to me. Afghanistan was harbouring Al Qaeda and Bin Laden and that is why they were smashed.


Everyone I know personally whose a muslim does not support these groups, they only breed more hatred towards Islam and portray it in the wrong light. Going onto the 911 I'll leave that for another day :lol:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

zak007 said:


> we still have oil, plenty in fact for now. The wars we involve in we only get a very small percentage of oil


no have it for much longer though if that wee pr1ck alex salmond gets his way


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well the government are taking drastic steps to stop these British jihad, they are giving them ASBO's what a feckin joke, these guys are willing to blow themselves up with backpacks full of explosives, what's an ASBO going to do, sorry Mr Abu hamza I can't blow up that train tonight as they are running an hour late and I need to be in for half seven


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

husky said:


> no have it for much longer though if that wee pr1ck alex salmond gets his way


so your voting no for independence?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

zak007 said:


> so your voting no for independence?


without a shadow of a doubt mate, lying wee rat cant give a straight answer, which currency,how is the army/navy air force gonna work,how will the nhs be funded, what amount of the UK national debt will you expect Scotland to take on and since you're promising everyone and their uncle everything whose gonna pay for it ? me the working man thats who, the current uk gov is $hite but i'd rather stand together with my english/welsh/ Northern Irish cousins than stand with that wee pr1ck. I'll sue the wee **** if it goes through if i'm robbed of my British identity.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

husky said:


> without a shadow of a doubt mate, lying wee rat cant give a straight answer, which currency,how is the army/navy air force gonna work,how will the nhs be funded, what amount of the UK national debt will you expect Scotland to take on and since you're promising everyone and their uncle everything whose gonna pay for it ? me the working man thats who, the current uk gov is $hite but i'd rather stand together with my english/welsh/ Northern Irish cousins than stand with that wee pr1ck. I'll sue the wee **** if it goes through if i'm robbed of my British identity.


your right fella, I'm sure theres another debate on tonight

You know what the biggest joke about independence is that alex salmond is going to vote no :lol:

Saying that I'm still undecided


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

zak007 said:


> your right fella, I'm sure theres another debate on tonight
> 
> You know what the biggest joke about independence is that alex salmond is going to vote no :lol:
> 
> Saying that I'm still undecided


mate when he's pushing it through for the local 16-17 fecking neds to get a vote it says it all- half the idiots will vote no because they think its getting rid of all ties with her majesty but the a-holes are unaware no matter what the vote Liz 2 will still be our head of state, more powers are needed locally but thats the case throughout the UK, local decisions should be getting made by local people who it effects but all done under the umbrella of wetminister


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

A child dies every 10 seconds of starvation.

To be honest, 'World leaders' have much bigger problems they should funding, instead of more conflict.


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

megatron said:


> Can't believe the dude was English... I saw the video this morning and it seemed like something off the TV series 24.
> 
> Blows my mind, yes we caused this mess but the fact an ENGLISH (pakistani heritage I guess) man has gone over there to kill "us" just beggars belief.
> 
> What a ****ing mess is religion


Its not "religion" 's fault, its politics, psychology and brainwashing. If Dawkins had his way and the whole world was atheist, there would still be thick immature people with the minds of children who are eager to believe something and to have their passions raised and then to end up blowing some **** up and killing innocent people. Its also a question of money, foreign policy and the like. And yes there are white muslims too and I would say its quite likely that there are white jihadists for all persuasions including white Christians who believe in a holy war.

Humans are screwy, politics is screwy, economics is screwy, the food industry is screwy. Lets face it, the world is a "clusterfcuk" and itsalways been that way, but may be getting more so and we have more news and media these days to the awareness of stuff is greater than ever before which is both good and bad because there is more "yellow journalism" around too which makes people think horse sh1t and then act on it too.

One of the girls I came across via online dating was a new world order conspiracy theorist who was just one degree away from believing that the government was controlling her brain.

Another one hated me because I wasn't a reflection of the true christ an another one rejected me because the astrology didn't match up.

Sometimes I just think the entire species is mental and then I look in the mirror and have to confess that I have my moments of stupidity too....... But I am just human....

*Places pencils up nose*

wibble

wibble

wibble


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Bunch of savages oh it's a minority thy say!! So why are the millions of Muslims worldwide bit out on the streets condemning the actions of these savages? Just an idea? Is it because behind closed doors they actually support what Isis and other groups are doing? I mean look at how many so called closit racist people claim they are? Does the same go for extremists? Suppose we will never know as these people are pathetic cowards who only behead innocent unprotected people? If they had any balls why not all get together and sort this out old school on a proper battlefield face to face? No they would rather plant ied bombs and hide in so called holy building using women and children as human shields.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

If they went old school, they would last a few seconds that's why, you can not expect an enemy to play by your rules, look at Afghanistan, the Taliban attacked the British head on and got well and truly fcuked up, so they resorted to IED's, The SAS don't fight conventionally either, you must respect your enemy to beat your enemy, just learn their weakness and hit them were it hurts...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

freddee said:


> If they went old school, they would last a few seconds that's why, you can not expect an enemy to play by your rules, look at Afghanistan, the Taliban attacked the British head on and got well and truly fcuked up, so they resorted to IED's, The SAS don't fight conventionally either, you must respect your enemy to beat your enemy, just learn their weakness and hit them were it hurts...


I give them zero respect for the way they operate though - IEDs, suicide bombs, hiding in mosques, hiding in highly populated areas. Extreme cowardice imo. I understand that, as they are absolutely sh1te at conventional warfare they have to operate in a certain manner but, even so.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

So if a foreign power invaded your country with overwhelming military assets your would offer them out on the nearest piece of ground, Britain use mines, Britain have got a stealth capability, how did the resistance fighter go about their business in the second world war, very much backed by Britain, I am not saying you have to like them I am saying you have to respect that they are not stupid enough to turn up in mass on a field can you.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> I give them zero respect for the way they operate though - IEDs, suicide bombs, hiding in mosques, hiding in highly populated areas. Extreme cowardice imo. I understand that, as they are absolutely sh1te at conventional warfare they have to operate in a certain manner but, even so.....


Why would you fight fairly in a war against a vastly superior army in your own country ?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I cant believe you say the afghani's were or are sh1t at conventional warfare, that's not what has come back from the likes of the royal marines, they were just loosing to many men for no good reason..


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Bunch of savages oh it's a minority thy say!! So why are the millions of Muslims worldwide bit out on the streets condemning the actions of these savages? Just an idea? Is it because behind closed doors they actually support what Isis and other groups are doing? I mean look at how many so called closit racist people claim they are? Does the same go for extremists? Suppose we will never know as these people are pathetic cowards who only behead innocent unprotected people? If they had any balls why not all get together and sort this out old school on a proper battlefield face to face? *No they would rather plant ied bombs and hide in so called holy building using women and children as human shields*.


most Muslims are most likely to scared to go out on the streets just to fear of sucide attacks, being identified and murdered later etc...where in War does it say you need to stand in a battle field to be brave...that's stupid in my opinion...you use your strengthens...are IED's as much a Coward tatic as Air Strikes, Drones, etc...no side fights fair in War, whether its using better weaponary, more people etc


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I give them zero respect for the way they operate though - IEDs, suicide bombs, hiding in mosques, hiding in highly populated areas. Extreme cowardice imo. I understand that, as they are absolutely sh1te at conventional warfare they have to operate in a certain manner but, even so.....


if there so ****e, then how come the 'War on Terror'; is viewed as a complete failure?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

A British sniper killed 8 Taliban with one round at around 800 metres, the man he hit had explosives strapped to him and that took them all out, drones spot personnel (enemy) on the ground called in artillery from miles away, air strikes, what do you think a claymoor is, its a slab of explosive on a plate with a 1000 ball bearings on it basically, both Britain and the USA use this, its war.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

gycraig said:


> Why would you fight fairly in a war against a vastly superior army in your own country ?


Why harbour terrorists then who will ensure that this superior force will attack you? Retarded imo.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

barsnack said:


> if there so ****e, then how come the 'War on Terror'; is viewed as a complete failure?


Did you read what I stated. I will repeat for you:-

"absolutely sh1te at conventional warfare"

I stand by that assertion. At IED planting, suicide bombing and hiding within mosques and in the middle of women and children, they are ace.

IMO, War on Terror was a complete success, two countries colonised.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Which countries are these?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Did you read what I stated. I will repeat for you:-
> 
> "absolutely sh1te at conventional warfare"
> 
> ...


so much of a success, no 'Weapons of Mass Destruction', which is hard when they've been made up....Britain and America are guilty of War Crimes for that...the World is a lot more dangerous due to the War on Terror...you cant go to war with a Country that is harbouring an 'Organisation'...if they were so ****ed off with Countries harbouring terrorists, why are the Government so useless at dealing with terrorists within their own country...War on Terror has been one of the biggest **** ups in living memory


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

barsnack said:


> so much of a success, no 'Weapons of Mass Destruction', which is hard when they've been made up....Britain and America are guilty of War Crimes for that...the World is a lot more dangerous due to the War on Terror...you cant go to war with a Country that is harbouring an 'Organisation'...if they were so ****ed off with Countries harbouring terrorists, why are the Government so useless at dealing with terrorists within their own country...War on Terror has been one of the biggest **** ups in living memory


That is your opinion and you are of course welcome to that.

I have an opposing opinion obviously and I stand by that.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> That is your opinion and you are of course welcome to that.
> 
> I have an opposing opinion obviously and I stand by that.


fair dues


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

barsnack said:


> most Muslims are most likely to scared to go out on the streets just to fear of sucide attacks, being identified and murdered later etc...where in War does it say you need to stand in a battle field to be brave...that's stupid in my opinion...you use your strengthens...are IED's as much a Coward tatic as Air Strikes, Drones, etc...no side fights fair in War, whether its using better weaponary, more people etc


The Muslims are not too scared on British streets when they are preaching and burning poppies???


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> The Muslims are not too scared on British streets when they are preaching and burning poppies???


There not scared as they live in a democratic society in Britain were there is an option for freedom of speech without persecution...just got to look at recent events and history, that Arab Countries surprass uprisings, opposition with deadly force...Eygpt is probably the best current example, where they sentenced thousands of members of the muslim brotherhood the other month...cant be scared when there isn't a deterrent


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

barsnack said:


> There not scared as they live in a democratic society in Britain were there is an option for freedom of speech without persecution...just got to look at recent events and history, that Arab Countries surprass uprisings, opposition with deadly force...Eygpt is probably the best current example, where they sentenced thousands of members of the muslim brotherhood the other month...cant be scared when there isn't a deterrent


Yes there not scared over here so again il say it why are they not out protesting against what is are doing and trying to save there religion from been dragged down? Probably because they back what's happening! But I bet if I draw a cartoon character of Allah they will be out in the streets protesting???


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Yes there not scared over here so again il say it why are they not out protesting against what is are doing and trying to save there religion from been dragged down? Probably because they back what's happening! But I bet if I draw a cartoon character of Allah they will be out in the streets protesting???


read your other message wrong...yeah its a fair comment...not sure whether they have been protesting much, not seen any protests so im guessing no...but doesn't mean its cause they support whats happening....plenty of irish in London who didn't agree with the IRA, but they never protested...most people just cant be ****ed


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

barsnack said:


> read your other message wrong...yeah its a fair comment...not sure whether they have been protesting much, not seen any protests so im guessing no...but doesn't mean its cause they support whats happening....plenty of irish in London who didn't agree with the IRA, but they never protested...most people just cant be ****ed


I hear what you saying. It's a sad world we live in when events like these become normal and people no longer feel the urge to stand up and do something. I don't hate colour of skin but I do hate religion.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> I hear what you saying. It's a sad world we live in when events like these become normal and people no longer feel the urge to stand up and do something. I don't hate colour of skin but I do hate religion.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

PD89 said:


>


Now that guy needs to be running the world!!! All religion needs a big smelly dump taking on its preachings!!


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> Now that guy needs to be running the world!!! All religion needs a big smelly dump taking on its preachings!!


Unfortunately he's dead mate, it's up to people like you up carry on his message.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

PD89 said:


> Unfortunately he's dead mate, it's up to people like you up carry on his message.


Such a shame that it wasn't his brother that died instead


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

PD89 said:


> Unfortunately he's dead mate, it's up to people like you up carry on his message.


How did he die? If I knew were to start I would gladly carry on his message!


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> How did he die? If I knew were to start I would gladly carry on his message!


Cancer mate.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

crouchmagic said:


> Egypt have sentenced innocent journalists with absolutely ZERO evidence to over 6 years in prison.
> 
> You can't be serious that you'd rather a system like that over our country?
> 
> ...


I watched Dispatches last week (still available on demand), about The Nigerian Forces tackling Boko Haram...they went into villages and murdered at will...it showed them beheading people and shooting people in dug graves, and worse of all, beating an innocent lad to death....also showed them accusing people of being Boko Haram on some of the most ridiculous grounds like having a scratch on their hand from being in the wilderness with Boko Haram etc...awful way to lose your life


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

crouchmagic said:


> We need to stop pussy-footing, the world needs to stop pussy-footing, we need to get out there and eliminate those cowards.


The problem with terrorist organisations though is that's it's so hard, if not impossible, to crush them. And even if you do another pops up.

That aside though... when you look at the reputations or Bush and Blair after Iraq and Afghanistan... what leader in their right mind would want to tread the same path.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

2004mark said:


> The problem with terrorist organisations though is that's it's so hard, if not impossible, to crush them. And even if you do another pops up.
> 
> That aside though... when you look at the reputations or Bush and Blair after Iraq and Afghanistan... what leader in their right mind would want to tread the same path.


difference being, they LIED to got o war and still are lying


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

barsnack said:


> difference being, they LIED to got o war and still are lying


Iraq yes, but Afghanistan? Apart from eventually getting Bin Laden that's hardly gone down as a great success.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Iraq yes, but Afghanistan? Apart from eventually getting Bin Laden that's hardly gone down as a great success.


the entire war was a lie...using the excuse that the Taliban were harbouring Bin Laden and Weapons of Mass Destruction was balls...if I remember, the Talbian ordered Bin Laden to leave, but wouldn't extradite him unless they were shown concrete evidence which the Americans wouldn't show, so invaded...definetly a complete failure as more people have died since the invasion than under Taliban rule, and they are about to seize power again


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

crouchmagic said:


> I watched a doc a few years ago following American soldiers in Iraq. They were in a village, just scouting through as they did. There was this cool little kid, about 6 years old. He was communicating with the soldiers, messing about, just being a cool little dude. Made me laugh quite a few times.
> 
> As we all know, there are scouts for the Taliban who live amongst the ordinary people and will 'snitch' on those who communicate with the enemy.
> 
> ...


That kids was actually a man with some sort of growth disorder and.. yea apparently he was killed shortly after, but he was no child, fcuker was scrounging ciggies all the time as I remember, no proof he was killed though, American disinformation, the British do it too.... it is a tactic and works well, IRA rob a post office take £5000 quid, army press officer bumps it up to £15,000, next day high ranking IRA want to know where the other £10,000 is!!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

barsnack said:


> the entire war was a lie...using the excuse that the Taliban were harbouring Bin Laden and Weapons of Mass Destruction was balls...if I remember, the Talbian ordered Bin Laden to leave, but wouldn't extradite him unless they were shown concrete evidence which the Americans wouldn't show, so invaded...definetly a complete failure as more people have died since the invasion than under Taliban rule, and they are about to seize power again


Whole different can of worms... but as a citizen I certainly don't feel I was lied to.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

freddee said:


> That kids was actually a man with some sort of growth disorder and.. yea apparently he was killed shortly after, but he was no child, fcuker was scrounging ciggies all the time as I remember, no proof he was killed though, American disinformation, the British do it too.... it is a tactic and works well, IRA rob a post office take £5000 quid, army press officer bumps it up to £15,000, *next day high ranking IRA want to know where the other £10,000 is!*!!


Not sure why, but I cant stop laughing at that


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes but don't think children are being targeted by any one power ISIS or the western powers but it happens in war, the latest undeniable video evidence of the murder of children has been by the Israelis, and bombing by mainly American air force has killed more innocents than the Taliban, though I would be very happy if the Taliban and ISIS were bombed off the face of the earth personally, but once again if some foreign power was in my country and certain individuals were seemingly cooperating with them then they would have to go too.

In France during and after the second world war more French were killed by French than by the Germans, war is a dirty business....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

barsnack said:


> Not sure why, but I cant stop laughing at that


Maybe you cant but if you for one minute you are going to be told the absolute truth about an army operation until it has gone through intel you must be mad, so carry on laughing, disinformation is a very big weapon, just like when a bombing mission hits Bagdad the claims that they hit every hospital and primary school in the city, gets people asking questions...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

No bombing children in a hospital is murder too, especially when the map reference was given to the Israeli army and given these numerous times and were being run by the Un. it was a spoksman from the aid agencies that was lost for words about it happening, I believe him personally.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

crouchmagic said:


> It's hardly a war when IS are swooping through towns in Iraq, and killing defenseless people because they refuse to conform to IS.
> 
> Hamas VS Israel is a totally different ball game, that has it's own thread of 20+ pages. IMO, the two situations cannot be compared, completely different.
> 
> ...


hamas are attacking and israel are responding :lol: Seriously?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

crouchmagic said:


> I'm not taking sides in the Israel / Hamas conflict as I believe it is far more complicated than is being portrayed.
> 
> Yes, that's inexcusable. But, on the other hand, only yesterday I saw video of Hamas rocket fire from a hospital, so it obviously goes on. Hamas get billions in aid, where does it go? Anyway, I can't be bothered to get into that discussion as no one ever seems to agree
> 
> What we can all agree on is this: It is wrong for innocents to die, and we should do out utmost to protect them.


there AID goes on food / supplies which is blocked forom getting into GAZA.


----------



## aman_21 (Jul 29, 2013)

zak007 said:


> hamas are attacking and israel are responding :lol: Seriously?


yep empirical evidence suggests so: http://www.djaeger.org/research/pubs/aer2008.pdf


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Isis r butchering men, women and kids... raping women aswell.

I know an aid worker who was there few days back and said they r literally wiping non muslims out.

everyone banga on about gaza yet same ppl r quiet about isis...wonder why that is?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

The Gaza strip is not much better than a concentration camp, they do not have any of the civil rights we take for granted, have you noticed how there are no refugee's?? that because they are not allowed to leave, imagine living in a block of flats and not knowing if you are going to wake up every night, and cant even save your children, and to say it is all about Gaza and don't mention ISIS??! its the other way around, the USA have been accused of double standards for a while now.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

crouchmagic said:


> Yes, if you strip it back to the bare bare bones, that is what's happening. No rocket attacks = no attacks from Israel. Yes, Israel retaliation is incredibly disproportionate, but still, stripped back, Hamas rocket attacks = Israel airstrikes.
> 
> Hamas could choose to use even a small proportion of the aid money to better protect their civilians, but they choose not too. Also look into the corruption of Hamas officials, how insanely rich they are, etc etc.
> 
> Anyway, not going into Hamas / Israel as I said earlier. I'm not on either side - they're both as bad as each other and it isn't going to be sorted anytime soon. I'll leave that conversation now.


Out of interest WHY would Hamas want to fight Israel that has a full size army and has them surrounded on every side / controls what aid they get.

Israel has basically taken over a whole country and somehow labelled the persecuted as terrorists


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Super $ingh said:


> Isis r butchering men, women and kids... raping women aswell.
> 
> I know an aid worker who was there few days back and said they r literally wiping non muslims out.
> 
> everyone banga on about gaza yet same ppl r quiet about isis...wonder why that is?


Yep. They have also captured over 500 women as slaves to have sex with for whenever they want, they are basically acting like Muhammad and his coneys in the days of old, there have been reports that they are also burying the women alive who refuse to be slaves aswell.

As for your second point, this is what muslims do they change the subject away from ISIS to gaza as soon as possible, look at the thread for example, its titled "Isis beheading" but instead it has been derailed to whats going on in Israel.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

exactly mate...they r quick to say something when jews/zionists kill a muslim but they wont condemn when muslims r butchering ppl.

they go on about land...but displacing ppl is not as bad as bloody beheading and taking a life.

same thing goes for all the sexual grooming these guys do back here...but oh wait...they arent muslim because islam doesnt allow that??

they have serious flaws somewhere within their faith but they rather not address it.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Super $ingh said:


> exactly mate...they r quick to say something when jews/zionists kill a muslim but they wont condemn when muslims r butchering ppl.
> 
> they go on about land...but displacing ppl is not as bad as bloody beheading and taking a life.
> 
> ...


Lol you must be loving this as sikhs hate muslims


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Super $ingh said:


> exactly mate...they r quick to say something when jews/zionists kill a muslim but they wont condemn when muslims r butchering ppl.
> 
> they go on about land...but displacing ppl is not as bad as bloody beheading and taking a life.
> 
> ...


Standard raping and pillaging that has gone on for thousands of years, rape has Been a side issue in nearly every war fought. Disgusting but it happens.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

militant said:


> Lol you must be loving this as sikhs hate muslims


I dont hate muslims so e of my best mates r.....but I had arguments with them over this....they say isis is bad to me but will never post on facebook...yet they will post everything under the sun about gaza


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

crouchmagic said:


> Yes, if you strip it back to the bare bare bones, that is what's happening. No rocket attacks = no attacks from Israel. Yes, Israel retaliation is incredibly disproportionate, but still, stripped back, Hamas rocket attacks = Israel airstrikes.
> 
> Hamas could choose to use even a small proportion of the aid money to better protect their civilians, but they choose not too. Also look into the corruption of Hamas officials, how insanely rich they are, etc etc.
> 
> Anyway, not going into Hamas / Israel as I said earlier. I'm not on either side - they're both as bad as each other and it isn't going to be sorted anytime soon. I'll leave that conversation now.


I call serious bullsh1t on this but I wont clutter this thread, see my other thread on palestine v israel.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

crouchmagic said:


> We're each entitled to our opinion mate. No need to "call bull****". I've spent such a long time researching this area and I'm still refusing to take sides which illustrates something in itself.
> 
> Each to their own and let's leave it at that.
> 
> ...


your welcome in my other thread, I've posted numerous posts all backed up.

Hamas believe thats their land? It is their land. It was until the british gave it to the jews. Their god or beliefs are no-ones elses. All their claims are based on their book. If I tell you the quran says scotland is our land, will it be right we are given scottish land by another country and then we slowly take more and more land and leave the scottish in isolation and under occupation. I believe not. As said your welcome to put your views across in my other thread and I will glady answer everything


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

barsnack said:


> I watched Dispatches last week (still available on demand), about The Nigerian Forces tackling Boko Haram...they went into villages and murdered at will...it showed them beheading people and shooting people in dug graves, and worse of all, beating an innocent lad to death....also showed them accusing people of being Boko Haram on some of the most ridiculous grounds like having a scratch on their hand from being in the wilderness with Boko Haram etc...awful way to lose your life


I watched that. Shocking. But people get all emotional over one American that has his head cut off!!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

If they want to live in a land where everyone shares their beliefs, and wants to live by their rules then there is a simple and very effective way of achieving this, move to a land where these rules and beliefs exist.....let's face it, the weather is much better there too.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> It was until the british gave it to the jews


you keep saying this ???

Why weren't the Palestinians in charge of their own land ??? How could Britain give Palestinian land to the jews ??? Where were the Palestinians when this was happening ??


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes after the second world war Jews were settled in the now Israel and at the time there was a great upheaval, but these were the roots of the nation, not long after the war I remember my father said a faction of the Jewish settlers kidnapped 3 British soldiers and hung them, apparently there was a great deal of anxiety in the uk considering the soldiers were part of a force who free'd the Jews from the concentration camps of Europe, it has never been a peaceful area since its birth as a state....


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

The ol religion of peace strikes again.

Napalm and daisycutters is yer answer


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Paisleylad said:


> The ol religion of peace strikes again.
> 
> Napalm and daisycutters is yer answer


yeah, go in hard and knock the fcuk out of them


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

banjodeano said:


> yeah, go in hard and knock the fcuk out of them


In a traditional battle that would work very nicely. But this lot have adapted now and our traditional ways of dealing with them are simply not as effective. No-one really seems to outright win 'wars' these days....


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Kazza61 said:


> In a traditional battle that would work very nicely. But this lot have adapted now and our traditional ways of dealing with them are simply not as effective. No-one really seems to outright win 'wars' these days....


couldnt we have observers on the ground with the Kurds, and the Syrian army, and every time it looks like they are going to be faced with confrontation with the IS, call in air support.?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

banjodeano said:


> couldnt we have observers on the ground with the Kurds, and the Syrian army, and every time it looks like they are going to be faced with confrontation with the IS, call in air support.?


Doesn't really work for the way these guys go at their conflicts. Women and kids with body bombs, direct attacks on civilians, human shields etc. No Geneva Convention or Rules of Engagement for this lot mate. Needs a totally different approach but no-one really knows what that is just yet .


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

its a great shame there is oil under these lands - thats the only reason the world gets involved - with no oil - there would be little impact on the world economy

if no impact - we would just sit back and watch fanatical religious extremists and ******** wipe themselves out.


----------



## Calanthe (Aug 26, 2014)

Isis is like a Nato Army, its controlled by ex-Cia chief David Petraeus and vice president of Usa, funded by an American Jewish Henry Kravis. Includes 800 French, 500 Briton, 300 American, 200 Turkish, 70 Spanish, 60 Norvegian, 50 Swedish, 2500 Arab militants, Tunusians, Moroccans, Caucasians, Asians. They use American-made equipments by %90, new model American cars, American-made clothes and boots.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Calanthe said:


> Isis is like a Nato Army, its controlled by ex-Cia chief David Petraeus and vice president of Usa, funded by an American Jewish Henry Kravis. Includes 800 French, 500 Briton, 300 American, 200 Turkish, 70 Spanish, 60 Norvegian, 50 Swedish, 2500 Arab militants, Tunusians, Moroccans, Caucasians, Asians. They use American-made equipments by %90, new model American cars, American-made clothes and boots.


So now the truth comes out.

Why didn't someone say before :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

romper stomper said:


> its a great shame there is oil under these lands - thats the only reason the world gets involved - with no oil - there would be little impact on the world economy
> 
> if no impact - we would just sit back and watch fanatical religious extremists and ******** *wipe themselves out*.


Ignoring the contaminations of your post... they wouldn't wipe themselves out though would they... the strongest nastiest fvckers would prevail.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Ignoring the contaminations of your post... they wouldn't wipe themselves out though would they... the strongest nastiest fvckers would prevail.


true was - it was just a nice thought - could both be wiped out if germ warfare was used !!!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

crouchmagic said:


> We're each entitled to our opinion mate. No need to "call bull****". I've spent such a long time researching this area and I'm still refusing to take sides which illustrates something in itself.
> 
> Each to their own and let's leave it at that.
> 
> ...


Even in peace times Israel was bull dozing into Palestine, there has NEVER been peace


----------



## Calanthe (Aug 26, 2014)

Discussing about if Palestine is the right side or Israel is the right side, looks like discussing with a thief about the sharing of rooms of the home among yourselves. Ridiculous.

Kitchen is mine.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Death to all religion!! Any1 who believes is clearly a wacko anyway


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

crouchmagic said:


> Well the second American, Steven Sotloff, has now been executed by the same British coward who did the first. They've also shown their next potential victim, who this time, is British. I worry how long this will go on for :/ Devastating. To be honest, I don't think the Western Governments know how to react


Start beheading the family's of these jihadi bombadi fuxk wits!!! That will get there attention!! Sickens me that this is allowed to happen! It would be nice to see some fellow Muslims out on the streets condemning the actions of these rats!! You would think they would to try and save there so called peaceful religion from looking savage!! Inb4 am called a racist! Lol


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Start beheading the family's of these jihadi bombadi fuxk wits!!! That will get there attention!! Sickens me that this is allowed to happen! It would be nice to see some fellow Muslims out on the streets condemning the actions of these rats!! You would think they would to try and save there so called peaceful religion from looking savage!! Inb4 am called a racist! Lol


you got it spot on mate


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

banjodeano said:


> you got it spot on mate


Glad some1 thinks so!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

i dont no what your bothered about? daves got it sorted he said so. he is taking passports away and everything, i bet IS are sh1tting themselves, the "british" fighters anyway.

1945 america dropped two atomic bombs on japan to end a war, 2014 cameron is taking passports and asking family members to dob folk in.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Another beheading video. They'll run out of journalists to behead, then what?

Stupid idiots.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Behead entire innocent families because their child, through no fault of the parents and despite their best efforts, turned into a bad seed. In other words: born bad. Sounds rational.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

rakim said:


> Behead entire innocent families because their child, through no fault of the parents and despite their best efforts, turned into a bad seed. In other words: born bad. Sounds rational.


Got it in one! There family are probably closet extremist anyway it's normally the whites getting accused of been closet racist bout time people wake up and realise these extremist are not a minority there a majority but half hide in the closet!


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Got it in one! There family are probably closet extremist anyway it's normally the whites getting accused of been closet racist bout time people wake up and realise these extremist are not a minority there a majority but half hide in the closet!


Hence why you don't hear many Muslims condemning them regardless of how bad this situation is.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

SSJay said:


> Hence why you don't hear many Muslims condemning them regardless of how bad this situation is.


Exactly but the do gooders and fair trade tea bag brigade will tell you different and label us racist!! But chopping peoples heads off is jolly good! Crazy world we live in.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh golly, them "*******" closet extremists are everywhere.

View attachment 157666


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> 014 cameron is taking passports and asking family members to dob folk in.


exactly what i have been saying for months !! the only way to break these fanatics is from within - i would also take passports off of any family member to second cousin - then they will shop family members as if they are law abiding and settled in the uk will be afraid of loosing everything- so could work !!

the best direction to take - revoke passports - see ya !!!


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Religion has nothing to do with this. These terrorists use religion as an excuse to carry out these atrocities. They are in no way, shape or form following Islam and people need to stop blaming religion instead of the actual terrorists.

The uneducated, unjustified and irrational responses in this thread are overwhelming. Embarrassed to call myself british after reading some of these cringeworthy and brainwashed replies.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> Start beheading the family's of these jihadi bombadi fuxk wits!!! That will get there attention!! Sickens me that this is allowed to happen! It would be nice to see some fellow Muslims out on the streets condemning the actions of these rats!! You would think they would to try and save there so called peaceful religion from looking savage!! Inb4 am called a racist! Lol


I think you need to open your eyes a bit more mate. No Muslim would ever want to be associated with those thugs. Those terrorists are following their own religion, which is not Islam. They use Islam as an excuse to carry out their crimes.

Their actions are disgusting and unjustifiable by any means, but your reply sums up how the general british population is brainwashed into thinking Islam is to blame. The actions of those terrorists would not be condoned in ANY religion. They are not Muslims.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

crouchmagic said:


> Muslims worldwide are condeming IS, it is just that the news and media outlets aren't covering it. Dig a little deeper and you will find countless high Muslims / super big organisations condemning the activity of IS


This. You guys might have to dig a little deeper than "The Sun" to get your news.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Venom said:


> This. You guys might have to dig a little deeper than "The Sun" to get your news.


show us some examples please.. (not sarcastic or being funny in any way).


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Venom said:


> I think you need to open your eyes a bit more mate. No Muslim would ever want to be associated with those thugs. Those terrorists are following their own religion, which is not Islam. They use Islam as an excuse to carry out their crimes.
> 
> Their actions are disgusting and unjustifiable by any means, but your reply sums up how the general british population is brainwashed into thinking Islam is to blame. The actions of those terrorists would not be condoned in ANY religion. They are not Muslims.


In your opinion .


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SSJay said:


> Hence why you don't hear many Muslims condemning them regardless of how bad this situation is.


There are plenty.. but who gives them a voice? Who is listening? Nobody


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

crouchmagic said:


> You can get lots of examples on the first page of google mate.
> 
> Here's an example:
> 
> ...


Cheers, at work so couldn't really give any time to look..


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

id love to live in this brilliantly intergrated country some of you lot seem to think we live in. either that or there isnt many asian communties where you live because ill tell you something were i live there are tons of no go areas unless your asian and they make that pretty clear from the grandparents down to the youths.

and im sick of hearing about how these idiots going abroad to fight is because the system has failed them and the whole world is against them im sorry but in my area and ala the rotherham case all you have to do is scream racist and you can get and get away with what you want. example we had to fight tooth and nail to get an exstension built on our house the the asian family next door some how managed to get planning permission to double the size of there house?

everything is done behind closed doors and withing the community the majority of asian communities from my personal experience do not want to intagrate i know there are a % that do but from my personal experience they are a minority and i can count on my hand the amount of decent muslims iv met compared to the ones iv met that look at you like 5hit in the street.

Again this is just my personal experience from growing up in an ever increasing asian area if some one would like to point out were these wonderfull intergrated communities are were every one gets along great and the streets are paved with gold instead of the **** lined ghettos that actually exsist


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Islam is a religion founded on military conquest, do some research on the Muslim expansion of the 8th century! This is were Isis are getting their justification from!


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Ross S said:


> Islam is a religion founded on military conquest, do some research on the Muslim expansion of the 8th century! This is were Isis are getting their justification from!


LMFAO! Wow, who taught you that?

You do realise some of the members of ISIS bank records were traced and a few members purchased "Islam for dummies". Most of these terrorists know next to nothing about the religion, but use it as a justification to start some "revolution".

Islam isn't to blame mate. It's these people. Islam does not condone the killing of innocents, no matter the situation they're in.

Also, during these 8th century "conquests", you realise the captured "hostages" were treated like honorary guests? Doesn't look like ISIS are doing the same are they?


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> id love to live in this brilliantly intergrated country some of you lot seem to think we live in. either that or there isnt many asian communties where you live because ill tell you something were i live there are tons of no go areas unless your asian and they make that pretty clear from the grandparents down to the youths.
> 
> and im sick of hearing about how these idiots going abroad to fight is because the system has failed them and the whole world is against them im sorry but in my area and ala the rotherham case all you have to do is scream racist and you can get and get away with what you want. example we had to fight tooth and nail to get an exstension built on our house the the asian family next door some how managed to get planning permission to double the size of there house?
> 
> ...


hit the nail on the head !!!!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Cvnts, and anyone who justifies them by reciting the rhetoric. "Oh but really it's all the west fault for sticking there nose in" is also a cvnt.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

jason7474utd said:


> id love to live in this brilliantly intergrated country some of you lot seem to think we live in. either that or there isnt many asian communties where you live because ill tell you something were i live there are tons of no go areas unless your asian and they make that pretty clear from the grandparents down to the youths.
> 
> and im sick of hearing about how these idiots going abroad to fight is because the system has failed them and the whole world is against them im sorry but in my area and ala the rotherham case all you have to do is scream racist and you can get and get away with what you want. example we had to fight tooth and nail to get an exstension built on our house the the asian family next door some how managed to get planning permission to double the size of there house?
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I get what you're saying and somewhat agree. It's worth remembering there are plenty of areas that are also white or black as well as Asian where others wouldn't feel particularly comfortable. Lets face it though, all of these areas are pretty scummy in the grand scheme of things. Move away from these deprived areas and the colour of your skin doesn't matter so much.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

ISIS is funded by christmas-hating nato banksters.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm wondering when the last time you watched a Sikh or Hindu hack someone's head off on TV... Its got to be the religion hasn't it??


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well if the media cant go in then the west can take a free hand with no witnesses, on the other hand, I somehow or other believe the CIA once again have dirty hands here, I mean siding with a bunch of guys wanting to kill a president of a country is nothing new to them?! and maybe to get a bunch of extreme muslimists into one big flat killing zone then totally fcuk them up is a good plan in my book, I think they are bigging them up personally, this should keep the military industrial machine going for the immediate future, and saying that ISIS have taken the city of Mossul? is like saying the Scottish have taken Glasgow.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Venom said:


> Religion has nothing to do with this. These terrorists use religion as an excuse to carry out these atrocities. They are in no way, shape or form following Islam and people need to stop blaming religion instead of the actual terrorists.
> 
> The uneducated, unjustified and irrational responses in this thread are overwhelming. Embarrassed to call myself british after reading some of these cringeworthy and brainwashed replies.


Uneducated? I can assume you have read the Qu'ran or the Hadith then? Considering this has nothing to do with religion?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Venom said:


> LMFAO! Wow, who taught you that?
> 
> You do realise some of the members of ISIS bank records were traced and a few members purchased "Islam for dummies". Most of these terrorists know next to nothing about the religion, but use it as a justification to start some "revolution".
> 
> ...


Because what he is saying is absolutely correct.. Just read the story of Muhammad or the conquest of the Islamic empire.. Seriously mate you have no idea what you are talking about here


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

> The Pentagon says that Mr. Baghdadi, after being arrested in Falluja in early 2004, was released that December with a large group of other prisoners deemed low level. But Hisham al-Hashimi, an Iraqi scholar who has researched Mr. Baghdadi's life, sometimes on behalf of Iraqi intelligence, said that Mr. Baghdadi had spent five years in an American detention facility where, like many ISIS fighters now on the battlefield, he became more radicalized."
> 
> From there he joined al-Qaeda, and later split off into his own group which later became ISIS and Islamic State.


http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/11/world/middleeast/us-actions-in-iraq-fueled-rise-of-a-rebel.html?_r=0


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

SSJay said:


> Because what he is saying is absolutely correct.. Just read the story of Muhammad or the conquest of the Islamic empire.. Seriously mate you have no idea what you are talking about here


Lol I'm a white British Muslim. I have read the Quran and hadiths so I do know my stuff inside out mate. Most of the people in this thread are just regurgitating retarded propaganda, which has been fed to them over and over. Can't blame them tbh.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Venom said:


> Lol I'm a white British Muslim. I have read the Quran and hadiths so I do know my stuff inside out mate. Most of the people in this thread are just regurgitating retarded propaganda, which has been fed to them over and over. Can't blame them tbh.


Ah good, should be easy for you then. So what you are saying is ISIS has nothing to do with religion? And Muhammad didn't go around conquering and the start of the Islamic empire never happened?


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

SSJay said:


> Ah good, should be easy for you then. So what you are saying is ISIS has nothing to do with religion? And Muhammad didn't go around conquering and the start of the Islamic empire never happened?


And you're great at taking things out of context and selectively misinterpreting information to suit your needs. Fantastic!

Final words - no Muslim with an actual knowledge of Islam condone the actions of ISIS. They are a terrorist group who need to be brought down.

Have a nice day.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Venom said:


> And you're great at taking things out of context and selectively misinterpreting information to suit your needs. Fantastic!
> 
> Final words - no Muslim with an actual knowledge of Islam condone the actions of ISIS. They are a terrorist group who need to be brought down.
> 
> Have a nice day.


Before you do a runner can you answer the questions please?

Does the Qu'ran not teach to fight the unbelievers? And subjugate them until the pay they Jizyah?

Also did Muhammad not start the Islamic empire and go around conquering in the name of Allah? (Who does this remind you of???)


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

No point arguing religion mate, if religious people had respect for logic they wouldn't be religious...

@SSJay


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

SSJay said:


> Before you do a runner can you answer the questions please?
> 
> Does the Qu'ran not teach to fight the unbelievers? And subjugate them until the pay they Jizyah?
> 
> Also did Muhammad not start the Islamic empire and go around conquering in the name of Allah? (Who does this remind you of???)


First question: No.

Second question: yes, but you have taken it completely out of context. It was a peaceful revelation to the world and leaders ACCEPTED the religion. They were not forced into it.

May want to watch this before you end up turning into that news anchor:






Hope that helped. Good luck.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

megatron said:


> No point arguing religion mate, if religious people had respect for logic they wouldn't be religious...
> 
> @SSJay


Party hard, juice hard, get cuts for the sluts and YOLO brah. That is life.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Venom said:


> Party hard, juice hard, get cuts for the sluts and YOLO brah. That is life.


You lost me


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Venom said:


> First question: No.
> 
> Second question: yes, but you have taken it completely out of context. It was a peaceful revelation to the world and leaders ACCEPTED the religion. They were not forced into it.
> 
> ...


don't think the Sassanid's and Byzantines thought it was very peaceful, or the Spanish for that matter. Read some history books mate not just some distorted religious texts.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Did the Austrians think it was nice and peaceful when the Muslim armies were crashing against the walls of Vienna too?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Venom said:


> First question: No.
> 
> Second question: yes, but you have taken it completely out of context. It was a peaceful revelation to the world and leaders ACCEPTED the religion. They were not forced into it.
> 
> ...


Ah the classic change of subject to whats going on in Israel again 

You obviously have no clue about Jihad..

First question: Wrong. When Muhammad appointed anyone as leader of an army or detachment he would especially exhort him. Fight in the name of Allah and in the way of Allah. Fight against those who disbelieve in Allah. Make a holy war. When you meet your enemies who are polytheists, invite them to three courses of action. If they respond to any one of these, you also accept it and withhold yourself from doing them any harm. Invite them to (accept) Islam; if they respond to you, accept it from them and desist from fighting against them... If they refuse to accept Islam, demand from them the Jizya. If they agree to pay, accept it from them and hold off your hands. If they refuse to pay the tax, seek Allah's help and fight them.

Convert or pay Jizah or simple die..

Second question: Wrong. No, The Islamic empire didn't spread so rapidly because of peace lol, he outnumbered the other other tribes and either forced them to convert (like above) or crucified them or cut limbs off them like ones head for example (ISIS) He also enslaved captured women who his men could rape whenever they wished (ISIS)

Quran (9:29) - "Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued." "People of the Book" refers to Christians and Jews.

According to this verse, they are to be violently subjugated, with the sole justification being their religious status. This was one of the final "revelations" from Allah and it set in motion the tenacious military expansion, in which Muhammad's companions managed to conquer two-thirds of the Christian world in the next 100 years. Islam is intended to dominate all other people and faiths.

Honestly you have NO idea what you are talking about. You are obviously a new convert (or revert as they call it) and haven't read either the Qu'ran or the hadith.

So in fact it is you who has been brain washed my friend, not us.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Really good video why action needs to be taken.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Venom said:


> Lol I'm a white British Muslim. I have read the Quran and hadiths so I do know my stuff inside out mate. Most of the people in this thread are just regurgitating retarded propaganda, which has been fed to them over and over. Can't blame them tbh.


And your doing the same who says your facts are facts and not propaganda?? I know who I believe!! And is not the religious rats chopping heads off!!


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Our government needs to grow a pair. I left the army 6 months ago....and a lot more are leaving. It's a disgrace...It use to be called war now it's racism aparently how can you be racist against a religion with black white Asian and Oriental worshipers. Islam the religion of peace? Where women get stoned to death if they are raped and their prophet Married a 6 year old and slept with her at 9....The problem is no longer in the middle east it's on the streets of England


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Doesn't it say (not exact wording) slay non Islamic believers where they stand in the name of Allah in one context or another throughout the Koran? Integration? When Muslim gangs are attacking English people for drinking in a "Muslim area" do one I drink beer I eat pork and I swear! My country don't like it you know where to go.... women wearing burkhas but I can't fill up my motorbike with my helmet on? And don't say it's their right coz they can't have it both ways they shouldn't be able to talk to men or drive


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

SSJay said:


> Ah the classic change of subject to whats going on in Israel again
> 
> You obviously have no clue about Jihad..
> 
> ...


I'm at a loss to understand what's the point in telling a Muslim he doesn't know what he's talking to about with regards to his religion, when all you're doing is copying and pasting stuff offa the internet :confused1:


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

2004mark said:


> I'm at a loss to understand what's the point in telling a Muslim he doesn't know what he's talking to about with regards to his religion, when all you're doing is copying and pasting stuff offa the internet :confused1:


Thats pretty unfair mate, because obviously I do know alot of these things or I wouldn't of been able to question him about them in the first place? It wasn't until my last post where all I did was quote the verses from online, sorry that I do not know them word for word off by heart mate, only that I do know of them.

Also Muhammad and his Islamic conquest is just basic history, so considering he knows the Qu'ran and the hadiths "inside out" in his own words, he should know his religion and its history, which he didn't.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> Party hard, juice hard, get cuts for the sluts and YOLO brah. That is life.


Is this how you describe women ?? you really shouldn't be so bigoted, is this how you see your Mother or sister, or is it all women in general!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

SSJay said:


> Thats pretty unfair mate, because obviously I do know alot of these things or I wouldn't of been able to question him about them in the first place? It wasn't until my last post where all I did was quote the verses from online, sorry that I do not know them word for word off by heart mate, only that I do know of them.
> 
> Also Muhammad and his Islamic conquest is just basic history, so considering he knows the Qu'ran and the hadiths "inside out" in his own words, he should know his religion and its history, which he didn't.


What you've posted though is an opinion... someone else's opinion. It seems like you have lead him down a very narrow garden path with specific questioning just to paste some cock and bull. Bit like what creationists do when trying to argue against evolution.

I don't pretend to know the first thing about Islam, but I do know that religious scholars have studded texts and debated meanings, translations and philosophy (of many religions, not just Islam) since the books were first wrote... so I don't think we're going to sort it out on UKM lol


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Venom said:


> Party hard, juice hard, get cuts for the sluts and YOLO brah. That is life.


If your a Muslim then YOLO doesn't apply to you, Muslims believe in an after life....


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

PD89 said:


> If your a Muslim then YOLO doesn't apply to you, Muslims believe in an after life....


My bad, I meant YODO - you only die once since I'm Muslim and all that.

People's perception of sarcasm is worryingly lacking, none of my business though. :rolleye:


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

2004mark said:


> What you've posted though is an opinion... someone else's opinion. It seems like you have lead him down a very narrow garden path with specific questioning just to paste some cock and bull. Bit like what creationists do when trying to argue against evolution.
> 
> I don't pretend to know the first thing about Islam, but I do know that religious scholars have studded texts and debated meanings, translations and philosophy (of many religions, not just Islam) since the books were first wrote... so I don't think we're going to sort it out on UKM lol


The point we've been arguing is that Islam is a religion that was born out of the Muslim expansions of the 8th century, a period of hundreds of years when Islamic caliphates conquered large parts of the world in the name of religion! That's not anyone's opinion, it's history!


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Venom said:


> My bad, I meant YODO - you only die once since I'm Muslim and all that.
> 
> People's perception of sarcasm is worryingly lacking, none of my business though. :rolleye:


That's why religious people are so dangerous, they love death more then we love life, and the cult of death takes over.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

PD89 said:


> That's why religious people are so dangerous, they love death more then we love life, and the cult of death takes over.


LMFAO. Id watch what you say then mate, wouldn't want anything to happen to you


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

2004mark said:


> What you've posted though is an opinion... someone else's opinion. It seems like you have lead him down a very narrow garden path with specific questioning just to paste some cock and bull. Bit like what creationists do when trying to argue against evolution.
> 
> I don't pretend to know the first thing about Islam, but I do know that religious scholars have studded texts and debated meanings, translations and philosophy (of many religions, not just Islam) since the books were first wrote... so I don't think we're going to sort it out on UKM lol


I didn't set him up, not at all, if that's what you are accusing me of. He was already going on with himself in the first place and said religion has nothing to do with this, whereas all I said was that it does and I showed him how ISIS justify what they are doing with verses from the Qu'ran and hadith

Does ISIS follow the teachings from those verses that I pulled up? Do they want world domination? Are they crucifying the unbelievers? Are they decapitating them? Are they forcing people to convert or pay Jizah? Are they raping and enslaving women?

Qur'an (4:24) - "And all married women save those whom your right hands possess."

Bukhari (62:137) - An account of women taken as slaves in battle by Muhammad's men after their husbands and fathers were killed.

Two more referenced verses that show even rape and slavery is allowed as victories of war and there are tons more..

Basically the points I am making mate is that in ISIS's eyes all they are doing is following the Qu'ran. The Qu'ran is the word of god in their eyes that has never been corrupted, any true Muslim has to follow it or they are committing sin.

Also you admit you don't pretend to know the first thing about Islam, but then you are accusing me of talking cock and bull? The verses are in the Qu'ran and the history of the Islamic empire and how it grew is well known, that is history not a opinion. But yes I agree with you none of this will be sorted out on UKM but as this is a thread about ISIS that is what we are going to talk about.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> LMFAO. Id watch what you say then mate, wouldn't want anything to happen to you


first you insult women and now your making veiled threats, I think you should remember there are rules on this site about that sort of behaviour...


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

freddee said:


> first you insult women and now your making veiled threats, I think you should remember there are rules on this site about that sort of behaviour...


You realise I'm joking? I'm not even remotely serious.

Just amusing myself as the entire ukm gangs up on the Muslim guy.

Enjoy your Isis thread.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ross S said:


> The point we've been arguing is that Islam is a religion that was born out of the Muslim expansions of the 8th century, a period of hundreds of years when Islamic caliphates conquered large parts of the world in the name of religion! That's not anyone's opinion, it's history!


The words used are an opinion or interpretation. I could tell you all about world war 2... just because it happened doesn't mean everything I tell you about it is fact.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

All Muslims this all blacks that all woman are, but its ok I was joking, just don't say it, if you have a point make it without insult it aint funny...


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

freddee said:


> All Muslims this all blacks that all woman are, but its ok I was joking, just don't say it, if you have a point make it without insult it aint funny...


I found it incredibly amusing actually. I'm sorry you don't feel the same way fella.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

2004mark said:


> The words used are an opinion or interpretation. I could tell you all about world war 2... just because it happened doesn't mean everything I tell you about it is fact.


Exactly. Almost everyone in here has a major bias in some way so there's no point discussing it IMO. It'll just be one ugly argumentative mess.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

If you want to cease anymore beheadings.Its very simple.During WW2 if a German officer was killed by the resistance,They would visit the nearest village, and line up 10 of the first males they found and execute them.Not saying it was right, just how it was.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

SSJay said:


> I didn't set him up, not at all, if that's what you are accusing me of. He was already going on with himself in the first place and said religion has nothing to do with this, whereas all I said was that it does and I showed him how ISIS justify what they are doing with verses from the Qu'ran and hadith
> 
> Does ISIS follow the teachings from those verses that I pulled up? Do they want world domination? Are they crucifying the unbelievers? Are they decapitating them? Are they forcing people to convert or pay Jizah? Are they raping and enslaving women?
> 
> ...


I'm not going to debate religion. Just questioning the validity of copy and past arguments. I mean I probably could search your quotes to find equally valid counters... but what's the point.

Maybe I've got you wrong, maybe you've studied Islam from an unbiased perspective and have formed your own opinions... just doesn't come across that way.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

essexboy said:


> If you want to cease anymore beheadings.Its very simple.During WW2 if a German officer was killed by the resistance,They would visit the nearest village, and line up 10 of the first males they found and execute them.Not saying it was right, just how it was.


And that stopped people killing Germans then did it :lol:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I think we need the L man in here to put this one to bed


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

2004mark said:


> The words used are an opinion or interpretation. I could tell you all about world war 2... just because it happened doesn't mean everything I tell you about it is fact.


All you've got to do is read a history book mate, there are people that dedicate their whole lives to anaylysing historical evidence and writing books so that we can know what happened! It's not opinion !


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ross S said:


> All you've got to do is read a history book mate, there are people that dedicate their whole lives to anaylysing historical evidence and writing books so that we can know what happened! It's not opinion !


lol, this:



> Wrong. When Muhammad appointed anyone as leader of an army or detachment he would especially exhort him. Fight in the name of Allah and in the way of Allah. Fight against those who disbelieve in Allah. Make a holy war. When you meet your enemies who are polytheists, invite them to three courses of action. If they respond to any one of these, you also accept it and withhold yourself from doing them any harm. Invite them to (accept) Islam; if they respond to you, accept it from them and desist from fighting against them... If they refuse to accept Islam, demand from them the Jizya. If they agree to pay, accept it from them and hold off your hands. If they refuse to pay the tax, seek Allah's help and fight them.


is an interpretation of history.

This is where the quotes are coming from: http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/ it hardly presents itself as a credible source for a rounded view on the subject does it.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

2004mark said:


> lol, this:
> 
> is an interpretation of history.
> 
> This is where the quotes are coming from: http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/ it hardly presents itself as a credible source for a rounded view on the subject does it.


Fair enough, I wasnt referring to that part of it! I was just making the point that the violent military expansion of Islam did happen, it's fact! Where as the other dude was trying to make out it was some kind of peaceful revolution which it clearly wasnt!


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

SSJay said:


> I didn't set him up, not at all, if that's what you are accusing me of. He was already going on with himself in the first place and said religion has nothing to do with this, whereas all I said was that it does and I showed him how ISIS justify what they are doing with verses from the Qu'ran and hadith
> 
> Does ISIS follow the teachings from those verses that I pulled up? Do they want world domination? Are they crucifying the unbelievers? Are they decapitating them? Are they forcing people to convert or pay Jizah? Are they raping and enslaving women?
> 
> ...


Where the fcuk does it say islam encourages rape you deluded turd?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

militant said:


> Where the fcuk does it say islam encourages rape you deluded turd?


If you are asking me does it straight out say "we allow rape" then no it doesn't. But I think you can read between the lines a little. Bukhari (62:137) - An account of women taken as slaves in battle by Muhammad's men after their husbands and fathers were killed.

So lets say for example If you were female and captured and enslaved by a Muslim after he killed all of your family would you want to have sex with him? I seriously doubt it, so you are then forced to or you die. And this is what your prophet allowed to go on unfortunately, he even had sex with slave girls himself and this guy is supposed to be the ideal male and messenger of god. Not exactly a great role model if I say so myself.

Again ISIS see him as an example to justify their means.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

essexboy said:


> If you want to cease anymore beheadings.Its very simple.During WW2 if a German officer was killed by the resistance,They would visit the nearest village, and line up 10 of the first males they found and execute them.Not saying it was right, just how it was.


Yeah and look what happened to them.

If your gonna suggest solutions to the problem by giving historical examples,then at least put forward ones that worked.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

combo110 said:


> View attachment 157734


I take it you haven't heard or read about Saladin?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Interestingly enough King Richard (Richard the lion heart) after failing to defeat Saladin, offered to give his sister's (Joan of England) hand in marriage to Saladin's brother so that some kind of a peace agreement could be reached.

It never happened, in the end they came to some kind of a deal where Christians would be allowed to freely make pilgrimage to Jerusalem.

Just goes to show that after all the fighting and killing, sitting and talking won the day.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Bukhari (62:137) - An account of women taken as slaves in battle by Muhammad's men after their husbands and fathers were killed.


why all the quotes from an old story book written by many old men in various dialects in various countries over many years- when most could not read and write !! and many though the world flat

well books like that belong in the middle ages - but the people of today have to quote from it as an excuse for behaving like they did in the middle ages ??? and live their lives by

in this modern day and age of internet- sattelights- - drones-space projects and exploration - internet and connectivity - laser guided missiles - so much robotic technology - medicinal advances -

BUT Many live their lives by rules quoted in this old book- what to wear -what to eat - when to eat- who you can go out with - pray 5 x per day ect ect but then they get on their mobiles and use this modern day technology ?? that is to me bemusing at best

how retarded does that sound ???


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

12 gauge said:


> Yeah and look what happened to them.
> 
> If your gonna suggest solutions to the problem by giving historical examples,then at least put forward ones that worked.


It did work mate.Irrespective of the Nazis ultimate defeat.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> Yeah and look what happened to them.
> 
> If your gonna suggest solutions to the problem by giving historical examples,then at least put forward ones that worked.


See this is where having a civilised army in an uncivilised world cant work. @essexboy is right tho. Those tatics arent used much now cuz some idiot who has never seen a battle in their life decided to say what u can do and cant do. The tatics mentioned have been used since dawn of time. Men and children slaughterd and the women raped cuz the kids they have will be part of whatever the invading party was.

You have to scare the enemy into defeat. Battles are no longer fought on fields between men who volunteer to be there its fought in towns and cities. So for every western journalist killed 10 islamic fighters get humiliated and killed in a public display.

Obviously that wont happen cuz the worlds gone soft. Well our world anyway.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> Interestingly enough King Richard (Richard the lion heart) after failing to defeat Saladin, offered to give his sister's (Joan of England) hand in marriage to Saladin's brother so that some kind of a peace agreement could be reached.
> 
> It never happened, in the end they came to some kind of a deal where Christians would be allowed to freely make pilgrimage to Jerusalem.
> 
> Just goes to show that after all the fighting and killing, sitting and talking won the day.


And then there was another 6 crusades after that where the christian countries go off to give the muslims a good smack. Not to mention countries like spain etc that would fight to get out of islamic control.

Of course everyone gets freindly after a war but then it always starts up again.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

militant said:


> Where the fcuk does it say islam encourages rape you deluded turd?


Where do you get off calling someone that for their own point of view, in a debate, if he is not too fond of religion it his his right to speak out, and not for you to insult him for it, lets face facts if anyone is deluded it is the religious maniacs and no one is that second word you used, BAN!


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

freddee said:


> Where do you get off calling someone that for their own point of view, in a debate, if he is not too fond of religion it his his right to speak out, and not for you to insult him for it, lets face facts if anyone is deluded it is the religious maniacs and no one is that second word you used, BAN!


Religious maniacs yes I agree, as explained several times in countless threads aimed at extreme muslims or anything to with muslims that ISIS / terrorists / jihadists are all deluded misguided sect and use religion to justify political gain, as soon as the west / media see's a a coloured guy carrying an AK47 waving a black flag around they automatically think every muslim is a terrorist. As for speaking out I have a right too to defend my views & upbringing as a muslim, its far too opposite to your views, hence its going to be a pointless debate, going around in circles. Ban......ok mate


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

So you refer to someone who disagrees with your thinking a turd, erm, Hitler referred to Jews as vermin, mind you I suppose you would agree, if you think the thread is going nowhere then leave it. simples.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Here's a question for all the uk-m Muslims (or anyone with an opinion), serious question, not trying to start an argument.

Obviously there are many moderate Muslims but why is extreme Islam so widespread?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Ross S said:


> Here's a question for all the uk-m Muslims (or anyone with an opinion), serious question, not trying to start an argument.
> 
> Obviously there are many moderate Muslims but why is extreme Islam so widespread?


It gives losers a reason to feel important.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

militant said:


> Where the fcuk does it say islam encourages rape you deluded turd?


Is sex with a minor not rape?? Oh sorry only if your white and not Muslim is it rape but if you happen to force your under age daughter to marry her fat stinky 40us uncle that's fine!!


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

That is the point. Their prophet Muhammad is their ideal role model, this is the guy all male Muslims are told to try and achieve to be like.

This is the guy that kept getting random revelations from god to suit his own desire's. Muslims you are only allowed 4 wifes, but I have just got random revelation from god who is giving me special treatment because I am your prophet so I am allowed as many wifes as I want lol. So in the end he had something daft like 13+ wifes. So even if he does have sex with 9 year old girls that's okay because its Muhammad lol.

This was while at the same time having sex with all his slave girls that him and his men captured in battle after killing their family's off, because his 13 wifes weren't enough to match his sexual desires.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Ross S said:


> Here's a question for all the uk-m Muslims (or anyone with an opinion), serious question, not trying to start an argument.
> 
> Obviously there are many moderate Muslims but why is extreme Islam so widespread?


That I cant personally relate to, as myself and other practising muslims dont follow that particular minority sect of extreme 'so called muslims.' I dont have respect for their beliefs and their disgusting behaviour. Ask a terrorist for more info lol


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> Is sex with a minor not rape?? Oh sorry only if your white and not Muslim is it rape but if you happen to force your under age daughter to marry her fat stinky 40us uncle that's fine!!


Yes its rape my friend. Islamically that is not allowed, the women has a CHOICE whether to get married or not. Forced marriages are often common amongst uneducated village folks who have little knowledge of basic principles of Islam, this is of course CULTURE and not religion.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

SSJay said:


> That is the point. Their prophet Muhammad is their ideal role model, this is the guy all male Muslims are told to try and achieve to be like.
> 
> This is the guy that kept getting random revelations from god to suit his own desire's. Muslims you are only allowed 4 wifes, but I have just got random revelation from god who is giving me special treatment because I am your prophet so I am allowed as many wifes as I want lol. So in the end he had something daft like 13+ wifes. So even if he does have sex with 9 year old girls that's okay because its Muhammad lol.
> 
> This was while at the same time having sex with all his slave girls that him and his men captured in battle after killing their family's off, because his 13 wifes weren't enough to match his sexual desires.


you reckon Muhammad was on Viagra?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

barsnack said:


> you reckon Muhammad was on Viagra?


Don't be silly, that wasn't around then, he was probably on tribulus :lol:

I just think his revelations were pretty convenient


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

militant said:


> That I cant personally relate to, as myself and other practising muslims dont follow that particular minority sect of extreme 'so called muslims.' I dont have respect for their beliefs and their disgusting behaviour. Ask a terrorist for more info lol


problem is it's looking less and less like a minority, it's everywhere nowadays. Militant Muslim groups trying to overthrow governments are all over the world. Boko Haram and Al-Shabab in Africa, Al-Qaeda in Pakistan, I've lost count of the number and different names of the groups in the middle east and then they have the reach to commit acts of violence in the west too. I'm not throwing blame at you of course, just after your opinion as a moderate where it all went wrong?


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Ross S said:


> problem is it's looking less and less like a minority, it's everywhere nowadays. Militant Muslim groups trying to overthrow governments are all over the world. Boko Haram and Al-Shabab in Africa, Al-Qaeda in Pakistan, I've lost count of the number and different names of the groups in the middle east and then they have the reach to commit acts of violence in the west too. I'm not throwing blame at you of course, just after your opinion as a moderate where it all went wrong?


Im too classed as a threat, these crazy cnuts will kill everyone, many slaughterings of innocent people including muslims aswell have occured, true muslims will not kill another muslim nor an innocent, only if enemy has a weapon and is threatening to use to kill your family take your home, belongings etc then by all means its like for like. There was this main jihadi cleric called Anwar Awlaki who was the main most wanted terrorist, killed now, one of his speeches was "you either join us or become a target" aiming at muslims who dont follow their sect. These fanatics will blow up shopping malls and places where tourism is rife and other vulnerable targets killing innocent people who are not a threat to them.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I have to ask the question: If all this shít isn't down to Islam itself then where are all the nutty Christians/sikhs/hundus/etc/etc cutting people's heads off or flying planes into civilian buildings? Not to mention bombing London transport? (people quickly forget that).

It's bollocks, if there was no Islam, there would be none of this - think it's logical to conclude that therefore Islam is the problem.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Ross S said:


> Here's a question for all the uk-m Muslims (or anyone with an opinion), serious question, not trying to start an argument.
> 
> Obviously there are many moderate Muslims but why is *extreme Islam so widespread*?


Its not though...

Hearing a few stories in the media and a few extremist groups do not make that doctrine widespread.

Just look at how many Muslims there are in the world, of how many of those believe in the extreme ideology?

Will give you a fair answer


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Imy79 said:


> Its not though...
> 
> Hearing a few stories in the media and a few extremist groups do not make that doctrine widespread.
> 
> ...


it's extremely widespread in relation to other religious groups, that's what I'm getting at!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Imy79 said:


> Its not though...
> 
> Hearing a few stories in the media and a few extremist groups do not make that doctrine widespread.
> 
> ...


so what are the figures then?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

militant said:


> Yes its rape my friend. Islamically that is not allowed, the women has a CHOICE whether to get married or not. Forced marriages are often common amongst uneducated village folks who have little knowledge of basic principles of Islam, this is of course CULTURE and not religion.


My sister is a paramedic and has attended many properties here in the uk not uneducated villages and has had to inform the police about young Muslim women been forced into marriage etc I also know a serving officer who said it's very common in The uk and although these girls have a so called choice but in reality are too scared to say otherwise. We have all heard of honour killings.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

They adapt the same mentality has back home, I am aware of these issue still arising, like I said and made it very clear they have a barbaric idealogy and has nothing to do with Islam, its culture and a ****ty one that is. Iv been to Kashmir twice and it has certain opened my eyes with the poverty, murders and genocide created my Indian fanatics too


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

megatron said:


> I have to ask the question: If all this shít isn't down to Islam itself then where are all the nutty Christians/sikhs/hundus/etc/etc cutting people's heads off or flying planes into civilian buildings? Not to mention bombing London transport? (people quickly forget that).
> 
> It's bollocks, if there was no Islam, there would be none of this - think it's logical to conclude that therefore Islam is the problem.


I agree 100% Islam either needs reforming or wiping out from the face of the earth ( And I don't mean Muslims I mean the religion)


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Islam is truly a cancer on this earth. Until the majority of people recognize it for what it truly is then things are going to get a lot worse.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Be careful ladies

http://m.annsummers.com/search/?storeId=10151&catalogId=10002&langId=-1&beginIndex=0&sType=SimpleSearch&resultCatEntryType=1&showResultsPage=true&pageView=image&searchTerm=Isis&btn-search=Search

Ann summers new ISIS range!!!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Be careful ladies
> 
> http://m.annsummers.com/search/?storeId=10151&catalogId=10002&langId=-1&beginIndex=0&sType=SimpleSearch&resultCatEntryType=1&showResultsPage=true&pageView=image&searchTerm=Isis&btn-search=Search
> 
> Ann summers new ISIS range!!!


All terrorists are linked to women's underwear. Have you forgotten the Basque Seperatists?


----------



## trapover (Dec 26, 2007)

DappaDonDave said:


> Be careful ladies
> 
> http://m.annsummers.com/search/?storeId=10151&catalogId=10002&langId=-1&beginIndex=0&sType=SimpleSearch&resultCatEntryType=1&showResultsPage=true&pageView=image&searchTerm=Isis&btn-search=Search
> 
> Ann summers new ISIS range!!!


Goes to show how behind the times I am but isnt/wasnt isis a ugl? ;-)


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

If I have to get kidnapped by an Islamic terror group I hope it's in the Philippines. They are called the Moro Islamic Liberation Front. I won't be able to resist a little chuckle when I get beheaded by a MILF!


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> If I have to get kidnapped by an Islamic terror group I hope it's in the Philippines. They are called the Moro Islamic Liberation Front. I won't be able to resist a little chuckle when I get beheaded by a MILF!


Terrorist Milf in an ISIS thong nice.....lol


----------

